# 

## Marcowy70

Od pół roku czytam, pytam, porównuję i... doszedłem do ściany  :bash:  Pomóżcie! 
Mam dużą działkę z własną studnią i podłączonym prądem. Działka na granicy Podlasia i Mazowsza, okolica zdecydowanie wiejska, ale w promieniu kilkunastu km są wszystkie niezbędne usługi i materiały. Mam ważne WZ na dom mieszkalny z poddaszem użytkowym, chcę wybudować nieduży, wygodny, całoroczny domek na weekendy i wakacje dla 3-4 osób. Mam maksymalnie 80 tys. na SSZ. W większości prace będą zlecane na zewnątrz, sami możemy wykonać jedynie proste roboty plus wykończeniówka. 

Co byście zrobili na moim miejscu? Priorytetem jest nieprzekroczenie budżetu. 
1. Murowany czy szkielet?
2. PnB czy zgłoszenie?
3. A jeśli PnB, to jedna kondygnacja 55-60 mkw. czy dwie x 35 mkw.?
4. Ogrzewanie: wchodzi w grę tylko elektryczne (w przyszłości fotowoltaika), więc lepszy będzie standardowy piec, pompa ciepła z instalacją czy może pojedyncze grzejniki elektryczne? A może jeszcze inna opcja?
5. Komin: czy jest w ogóle potrzebny przy ogrzewaniu elektrycznym? Czy wymurowanie go z cegły szamotowej, żeby grzał pomieszczenia, podniesie znacząco koszty? 
6. Dach: czy prosty czterospadowy będzie o wiele droższy od prostego dwuspadowego? Pomijam kwestie użyteczności poddasza. 

Zależy mi przede wszystkim na niskich kosztach budowy i względnym komforcie mieszkania. Będę bardzo wdzięczny za wszelkie wskazówki i przemyślenia!  :yes:

----------


## Jaro106

80 tyś całoroczny dom , nierealne.

----------


## gawel

> Od pół roku czytam, pytam, porównuję i... doszedłem do ściany  Pomóżcie! 
> Mam dużą działkę z własną studnią i podłączonym prądem. Działka na granicy Podlasia i Mazowsza, okolica zdecydowanie wiejska, ale w promieniu kilkunastu km są wszystkie niezbędne usługi i materiały. Mam ważne WZ na dom mieszkalny z poddaszem użytkowym, chcę wybudować nieduży, wygodny, całoroczny domek na weekendy i wakacje dla 3-4 osób. Mam maksymalnie 80 tys. na SSZ. W większości prace będą zlecane na zewnątrz, sami możemy wykonać jedynie proste roboty plus wykończeniówka. 
> 
> Co byście zrobili na moim miejscu? Priorytetem jest nieprzekroczenie budżetu. 
> 1. Murowany czy szkielet?
> 2. PnB czy zgłoszenie?
> 3. A jeśli PnB, to jedna kondygnacja 55-60 mkw. czy dwie x 35 mkw.?
> 4. Ogrzewanie: wchodzi w grę tylko elektryczne (w przyszłości fotowoltaika), więc lepszy będzie standardowy piec, pompa ciepła z instalacją czy może pojedyncze grzejniki elektryczne? A może jeszcze inna opcja?
> 5. Komin: czy jest w ogóle potrzebny przy ogrzewaniu elektrycznym? Czy wymurowanie go z cegły szamotowej, żeby grzał pomieszczenia, podniesie znacząco koszty? 
> ...


ad1 szkielet
ad2 zrobiłbym parter, ale sa fajne projekty do 35m2 w podstawie
ad3 grzejniki elektryczne+fotowoltoika
ad4 bez komina są juz reku kanałowe 
ad5 dwuspadowy bez okien dachowych

----------


## Frofo007

Dobry jesteś, 80tyś na dom całoroczny i jeszcze pytasz o pompę ciepła  :big grin:  Odpowiedzi na Twoje pytania:

1. Szkielet, sam wykonaj tylko fundamenty na palach, pożyczasz wiertnicę spalinową, robisz szalunki, jakieś proste zbrojenie i taki fundament powinieneś z kolegą zrobić w kilka dni.
2. Domek gospodarczy na zgłoszenie. Koszty pozwolenia na budowę Cię zjedzą. A tak naprawdę nie ma szans w tym budżecie.
3. Bez PnB i dwie kondygnacje, każda po 35m2 po obrysie zewnętrznym.
4. Kup sobie zwykły grzejnik elektryczny lub folie grzewczą.
5. Bez komina, nie masz na niego kasy no i dodatkowo zajmuje miejsce, którego będziesz miał tam mało. Z drugiej strony jak ceny prądu pójdą mocno do góry w przyszłości to fajnie by było mieć jakąś alternatywę, jednak wówczas pewnie taki komin można dobudować np. na zewnątrz domu.
6. Dach dwuspadowy, chyba że nie zależy Ci na poddaszu użytkowym, na czterospadowy Cię nie stać.

Kolega buduje taki dom i jego koszty to 70tyś, robi wszystko sam. Także Twój budżet nie będzie wystarczający aby taki dom zrobić dobrze w systemie zleconym, przygotuj się, że wydasz więcej.

----------


## swierol

Ja własnie zacząłem budowę również w okolicy zdecydowanie wiejskiej (pogranicze woj. śląskiego, świętokrzyskiego i łódzkiego) Buduje na zgłoszenie 69m2 (tak, można i to od kilku lat) Co prawda potrzebny projekt i kierownik jak przy PnB. W piątek chłopcy skończyli stan zero, ja na wiosnę zaizoluje fundamenty. Na chwile obecną wydałem ok. 21 tys. Mówię tylko o robociźnie i materiałach, pomijam projekt i resztę kosztów potrzebnych do rozpoczęcia. Drugie tyle planuje na ściany i wieniec. Jeśli chodzi o koszt dachu to póki co liczę 250,00 zł/m2 ponieważ sam jeszcze nie wiem czym pokryje dach. Ja też buduje dom rekreacyjny, całoroczny. Komin będzie napewno do kozy i do tego grzanie klimatyzacją kanałową (najprawdopodobniej)
Myślę, że koszty w Twojej okolicy nie powinny się dużo różnić.
Jeśli mogę coś doradzić do dach dwuspadowy, fundamenty tylko pod ścianami zewnętrznymi. W pracowni Z500 są projekty domów koło 50m2 bardzo prostych i myśle funkcjonalnych. Ja troszkę przegiąłem  z powierzchnią ale coż..
Czyli krótko mówiąc 21+21+36=78 i mamy SSO

----------


## klaudiusz_x

80 tys spokojnie się zmieścisz, pod jednym warunkiem.
Wszystkie prace wykonasz sam.
Znajomy postawił taką parterówkę SSZ z PnB i kierownikiem, mapkami, geodetą, projektem.
Wszystkie prace sam, nie licząc betonu na ławy i strop, bo tu gruszka podjeżdżała. Dachówka ceramiczna, pow 115m2.
SSZ zrobił od marca do listopada w 2 osoby po pracy.

----------


## swierol

> 80 tys spokojnie się zmieścisz, pod jednym warunkiem.
> Wszystkie prace wykonasz sam.
> Znajomy postawił taką parterówkę SSZ z PnB i kierownikiem, mapkami, geodetą, projektem.
> Wszystkie prace sam, nie licząc betonu na ławy i strop, bo tu gruszka podjeżdżała. Dachówka ceramiczna, pow 115m2.
> SSZ zrobił od marca do listopada w 2 osoby po pracy.


Jeśli można zapytać "taką" tzn jaka? Może jakaś nazwa projektu? :smile:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Jeśli można zapytać "taką" tzn jaka? Może jakaś nazwa projektu?


Projekt indywidualny. Dach 2 spadowy 30 lub 35 stopni. bez kominów. Okna 3 szyby, największe jakie można było zamontować nie dzielone plus duży fix. 
Wszystko robota własna. Ściana Bk, fundamenty ocieplone z zewnątrz xps 12cm.
Było to 2 lata temu. Obecnie Bk jest droższy, za to hasiok kosztuje połowę Bk czyli 35zl/m2.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

W tej chwili u mnie za samą robociznę biorą w moim rejonie minimum 60 tys za SSO.

----------


## key1

Za 80tyś da się zrobić, pod warunkiem, że znasz się na budowlance, masz całą budowę pod kontrolą i większość zrobisz samemu.
Skoro pytasz na forum, to znaczy, że nie jesteś...

----------


## kryzys

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2Z...cIwLWRUcZD7-JQ
Z meblami i oczyszczalnią ścieków 61 tys zł go to kosztowało , robota jego a jak nie twoja to dodaj drugie tyle lub ciut więcej niż drugie tyle .

----------


## Marcowy70

Są jednak dobre ludzie na tym forum  :wave:  Dzięki wielkie, że się Wam chciało napisać!

Postanowiłem, że jeśli nie zamknę się w tych 80 tys., co jest całkiem prawdopodobne, to rozciągnę budowę na parę lat. Na pewno nie będę się wspierał kredytem. Domek letniskowy to jednak trochę fanaberia, a nie konieczność, więc nie ma sensu się zarzynać finansowo. A murowany dom ma tę przewagę, że można go etapować, inaczej niż szkielet. 

Po rozważeniu różnych opcji skłaniam się ku temu projektowi: https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m4a853e948e64b 
Średni koszt SSZ podają 72 tys. zł netto, a ja nie potrzebuję np. komina i balkonów, więc liczę, że będzie trochę mniej. 

Nie myślałem o pompie ciepła, dopóki nie znalazłem na Alle gotowych zestawów powietrze-powietrze. Wiadomo, że akcesoria i montaż będą kosztowały dodatkowo, bo m.in. trzeba mieć uprawnienia, ale i tak wychodzi niedużo. 

Ale dalej nie wiem, czy na PnB, czy na zgłoszenie. Czy można zrobić dwie kondygnacje na zgłoszenie? No bo większość twierdzi, że nie wolno. Przeczytałem dokładnie prawo budowlane, w tym słynny art. 29, gdzie piszą wyraźnie, że można "parterowy budynek gospodarczy o powierzchni zabudowy do 35 mkw." Ale znam też kanał Pawła Wagi na Youtube ("Dom za 25 tys.") - koleżka się nie kryje, a nawet chwali tym, że postawił normalną drugą kondygnację. Jest już sławny, więc nie wierzę, że ktoś go nie podkablował, a jakoś nie każą mu rozbierać domku. Wiem, że w naszym pięknym kraju są możliwe różne historie, ale nie aż takie. Gdzie jest haczyk?

W ogóle założyłem ten wątek, bo żal mi kasy, jak każdemu. Ale jednak wolę robić wszystko zgodnie z prawem i mieć spokój na stare lata  :cool:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2Z...cIwLWRUcZD7-JQ
> Z meblami i oczyszczalnią ścieków 61 tys zł go to kosztowało , robota jego a jak nie twoja to dodaj drugie tyle lub ciut więcej niż drugie tyle .


Budynek nie był przekształcony na mieszkalny.
Dobra oczyszczalnia, to minimum 9 tys plus studnia itd.
Pseudo oczyszczalnie są niedozwolone, z tego co wiem. Urzędnicy przymykają oczy na to.
Podchodziłbym do tej kwoty sceptycznie, szczególnie że na gotowo.Budynek po obrysie ma mieć 35m2, w filmiku jest podane, że ma tyle na kondygnację. Także przekłamanie.
Dodam, że budynek na zgłoszenie ma określoną maksymalną wysokość do kalenicy.
Nie pamiętam. ile to.

Z tego co czytałem, można się zameldować na pustej działce, później zrobić sobie domek na zgłoszenie,, na końcu go ocieplić wychodząc po  za powierzchnię zabudowy.
Najlepiej wychodzi chyba szkieletowy. Same ściany są wtedy ociepleniem.

----------


## jajmar

> Budynek nie był przekształcony na mieszkalny.
> Dobra oczyszczalnia, to minimum 9 tys plus studnia itd.
> Pseudo oczyszczalnie są niedozwolone, z tego co wiem. Urzędnicy przymykają oczy na to.
> Podchodziłbym do tej kwoty sceptycznie, szczególnie że na gotowo.Budynek po obrysie ma mieć 35m2, w filmiku jest podane, że w środku tyle ma. Także przekłamanie.
> Dodam, że budynek na zgłoszenie ma określoną maksymalną wysokość do kalenicy.
> Nie pamiętam. ile to.
> 
> Z tego co czytałem, można się zameldować na pustej działce, później zrobić sobie domek na zgłoszenie,, na końcu go ocieplić wychodząc po  za powierzchnię zabudowy.


Na tym kanale jest masa przekłamań. Zaglądam tam od czasu do czasu, cena może i atrakcyjna ale za 60 parę tysięcy to jest 30 pare metrów wiec dupy nie urywa. Od kilku mc gośc niby zmienia sposób użytkowania , dziś powiedział ze szuka "kierownika". Z tego co wiem nie tylko oczyszczalnia udaje swoją role a również elektryka pozostawia wiele do życzenia. Schody może i wyglądają, ale uginają się ogromnie itd.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Na tym kanale jest masa przekłamań. Zaglądam tam od czasu do czasu, cena może i atrakcyjna ale za 60 parę tysięcy to jest 30 pare metrów wiec dupy nie urywa. Od kilku mc gośc niby zmienia sposób użytkowania , dziś powiedział ze szuka "kierownika". Z tego co wiem nie tylko oczyszczalnia udaje swoją role a również elektryka pozostawia wiele do życzenia. Schody może i wyglądają, ale uginają się ogromnie itd.


Prąd także ma z sąsiedniego budynku. Pamiętam z dyskusji tu na forum.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Po rozważeniu różnych opcji skłaniam się ku temu projektowi: https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m4a853e948e64b 
> 
> 
> W ogóle założyłem ten wątek, bo żal mi kasy, jak każdemu. Ale jednak wolę robić wszystko zgodnie z prawem i mieć spokój na stare lata


Odpuść sobie balkony i słupy.
Balkon to kilka tysięcy, szkoda kasy na taki wydatek.
Ponadto nie rób schodów łączonych z budynkiem. Osobny odizolowany fundament. To jest duży mostek termiczny.
Rozmawiałem kiedyś w starostwie w sprawie postawienia budynku na zgłoszenie.
Z informacji jakie wtedy uzyskałem, można go dokleić do domu mieszkalnego. Wiadomo, osobny fundament.
Tylko odległości do granicy działek muszą być spełnione.
Jakby miało Ci kiedyś zabraknąć miejsca, to rozważ usytuowanie nowego domku pod tym kątem.

----------


## Jaro106

*80 tysięty to jedynie domek szkieletowy na zgłoszenie 35 m2 po obrysie maksymalna wysokość to jak pamiętam 4,5 m , nie może też mieć komina . No i w większości własna robocizna.

----------


## swierol

Jeśli możesz budowę rozciągnąć na lata to znajdź złoty środek czyli możliwie najładniejszy projekt wykonany jak najniższym kosztem. Oczywiście zrób pnb lub zgłoszenie domu mieszkalnego żeby wszystko mialo ręce i nogi. Jeśli masz prąd i wodę to już jest fajnie. Do rozpoczęcia brakuje Ci projektu mapek i geodety. W moim przypadku to był koszt 6300 zł. Taki domek jest zawsze więcej wart niż najladniejszy budynek gospodarczy udający domek. Ja za roboty murarskie zapłacę jakieś 12500,00 zl + robocizna za dach.

----------


## swierol

I jeśli mogę to szukaj raczej czegoś parterowego. Jest na youtubie Jana Budowa domu system gospodarczym firmy haharbud. Pokazują ładny projekt domku 63m2. Zobacz sobie.

----------


## gawel

Ja budowałem 7 miesięcy bo musiałem gdzieś mieszkać a podnajem mnie zabijał obliczyłem że ciągniecie budowy przez 2 lata kosztowałoby mnie z o 15%  drożej bo ubezpieczenie, obsługa kredytu (same odsetki za 24 miesiące) , zabezpieczenie budowy, nie wspomnę o ewentualnych kradzieżach.

----------


## swierol

Autor napisał że buduje ze środków wlasnych. A poza tym nie rozciąga tego na 10 lat tylko pewnie skończy się na 3-4 . Ja odnoszę wrażenie że bardziej chodzi o podzielenie na etapy.

----------


## Marcowy70

Dokładnie tak - dzielenie na etapy pozwala uniknąć kredytów, choć generalnie jest trochę droższe. Plan minimum to dociągnięcie z tym budżetem do SSO, a fajnie, jak by się udało do SSZ. 

W sumie wolałbym domek parterowy, ten projekt Haharbudu jest całkiem OK. Ale wychodzi mi, że będzie trochę drożej - nie trzeba co prawda wylewać stropu, są za to większe fundamenty i większa powierzchnia ścian i dachu. Co Wy na to? 

No i nieustające podziękowania za wszelkie rady  :Smile:

----------


## Frofo007

Marcowy70: a jak często będziesz w tym domu zimą przebywał? Może bardziej opłaca się zrobić domek letniskowy z jakimś minimalnym ociepleniem o ile w okresie zimowym spędzisz tam łącznie 1-2 tygodnie to i tak ogrzewanie nie wyjdzie jakoś drogo.

Domek do którego link podałeś realnie Cię wyniesie 100tyś SSZ z papierami (może więcej, raczej nie mniej). Stan pod klucz dolicz minimum drugie tyle. Razem minimum 200tyś za domek rekreacyjny całoroczny zbudowany na pozwolenie na budowę. Nie wiem czy nie lepiej zrobić jakiś letniskowy, mniejszy, bez pozwolenia.... wszystko zależy od tego ile czasu w roku chcesz tam mieszkać. 

Z budową małych domów jest taki problem, że się to zazwyczaj nie opłaca. Bo za kierownika budowy płacisz tyle samo co przy dużym domu, za adaptacje projektu też tyle samo, za geodetę również, łazienka 4m2 w małym domu i 4m2 w dużym domu kosztuje tyle samo. Lodówka, pralka itd. koszta te same niezależnie od metrażu. Także moim zdaniem jeśli ktoś rzadko będzie mieszkał w takim domku to bez oceplenia, bez pozwolenia na budowę itp. Natomiast jeśli ktoś ma zamiar dużo czasu tam spędzać to może warto rozważyć sprzedaż mieszkania i budowę normalnego domu + mieszkanie całoroczne.

----------


## swierol

Uważam że lanie np 40m2 stropu jest kilku krotnie droższe od kilkunastu metrów ławy i bloczków. Przy poddaszu dochodzą Ci jeszcze schody a możliwe że jakieś żelbetonowe trzpienie w ścianach. 
Poddasze jest ok ale chyba nie przy tak małym domu.

----------


## Marcowy70

Domek będzie wykorzystywany przez cały rok - w zwykłe weekendy, ale też podczas długich wakacji, więc te 35 mkw. byłyby trochę klaustrofobiczne, jakby np. przyszło siedzieć tydzień bez wychodzenia na dwór przy kiepskiej pogodzie. No i tak se myślimy, że - jak zdrowie pozwoli - na emeryturze może zamieszkalibyśmy tam na stałe (albo prawie na stałe), więc jeden poziom będzie praktyczniejszy. Zamieszkanie teraz na stałe jest niewykonalne, bo codziennie musielibyśmy dojeżdżać po 60-70 km do pracy i szkoły. 

W takim razie chyba ten parterowy wchodzi w grę: https://www.budowadomusystememgospod...t-bez-kredytu/ 

Generalnie bardzo się jaram możliwością wybudowania własnego domu i to - przynajmniej częściowo - "tymi ręcami". Ale z drugiej strony boję się, że nie dam rady fizycznie albo pod względem umiejętności i będę musiał co chwila zatrudniać wykonawcę, kasa się rozejdzie, aż w końcu utknę na jakimś pośrednim etapie  :eek:  

Czyli klasyczne rozterki chyba każdego inwestora  :big grin:  Za parę dni jestem umówiony z architektem i (potencjalnym) kierownikiem budowy - może powiedzą coś więcej. 

Dzięki Wam za wszystkie opinie  :smile:

----------


## Marcowy70

To jeszcze jedno pytanie, bo na forum nie znalazłem: czy można zrezygnować z komina? Wiadomo, dlaczego: koszt materiałów + wylanie stopy + obróbki na dachu + konieczność odbioru przez kominiarza + mostek cieplny. Przy ogrzewaniu elektrycznym spalin nie ma, a do wentylacji wystarczą okna ze szczelinami dylatacyjnymi. Może trochę żal, że kominka ani kozy nie będzie gdzie podłączyć, ale przy takim nędznym budżecie to chyba sensowny kompromis. Jak uważacie?  :smile:

----------


## swierol

Oknami powietrze będzie Ci wchodziło do domu a którędy będzie wychodziło? Ja handluje systemami wentylacyji mechanicznej a mimo wszystko chyba postawie komin. To nie jest koszt 10tys jak niektórzy twierdzą. A mostek cieplny zniwelujesz tanimi kilowatami z drewna. Nie musisz od razu inwestować w wkład kominkowy za 8 tys. Postawisz komin systemowy, jeden otwór dymowy, dwa wentylacyjne i podczas Twojej długiej nie obecności wentylacja chociaż minimalna będzie zachowana. Rekuperacja jest fajna ale czy zda egzamin przy takim użytkowaniu? Bałbym się uruchamiać to np przez internet podczas mojej nieobecności w domku. 
Można znaleźć nie duże kominki wolnostojace, bardzo ładne i nie drogie.

----------


## swierol

> Nie wiesz co gadasz ale gadasz tylko wiedz że ja nie mam zamiaru gadać z tym co tylko potrafi gadać ale nie potrafi czytać .


Zapomniałeś dodać że kawałek fundamentu z tego ładnego domku pochodzi z jakiejś starej stodoły lub obory. Dla mnie to jest WAŁ i powinno się piętnować jawne naciąganie prawa. A jak nie daj Boże spadnie z tych uginających się schodów i złamie kregoslup to do kogo pójdzie po odszkodowanie?

----------


## swierol

Ok a co z rekuperatorem? Bo napisałeś tylko o elementach wentylacji.

----------


## Kaizen

> do wentylacji wystarczą okna ze szczelinami dylatacyjnymi.


Nie wystarczą szczeliny dylatacyjne (czymkolwiek są).

§ 155.
[...]
3. W przypadku zastosowania w pomieszczeniach innego rodzaju wentylacji niż wentylacja mechaniczna nawiewna lub nawiewno-wywiewna, dopływ powietrza zewnętrznego, w ilości niezbędnej dla potrzeb wentylacyjnych, należy zapewnić przez urządzenia nawiewne umieszczane w oknach, drzwiach balkonowych lub w innych częściach przegród zewnętrznych.
4. Urządzenia nawiewne, o których mowa w ust. 3, powinny być stosowane zgodnie z wymaganiami określonymi w Polskiej Normie dotyczącej wentylacji w budynkach mieszkalnych, zamieszkania zbiorowego i użyteczności publicznej.

----------


## swierol

Czyli mam rozumieć że rekuperator robiłeś sam. Ok, rozumiem, szacun. A to dom do stałego zamieszkania czy rekreacyjny?

----------


## swierol

Ja chyba nie potrafię liczyć. 
7*5=35(powierzchnia zabudowy)
Szkielet z izolacją w ścianach 25cm czyli 6,75*4,75=32,06m2. Nawet przy pełnym piętrze nie wychodzi 65m2 a co dopiero przy antresoli. Hmmm...

----------


## swierol

> Ja chyba nie potrafię liczyć. 
> 7*5=35(powierzchnia zabudowy)
> Szkielet z izolacją w ścianach 25cm czyli 6,75*4,75=32,06m2. Nawet przy pełnym piętrze nie wychodzi 65m2 a co dopiero przy antresoli. Hmmm...


Przepraszam, powinno być 6,5*4,5=29,25
Kurnia, wychodzi jeszcze mniejszy.

----------


## swierol

> Specjalnie dla ciebie poprawiłem nie 65 a 60m2.
> Zadowolony?
> 
> 
> Ale ty jednak nie potrafisz czytać ze zrozumieniem.
> A co do pytanie czy to rekreacyjny to zapytaj autora o jaki dom mu chodzi.
> Ach,ale ty nie musisz nawet pytać bo sam napisał, ale ty nie potrafisz czytać ze zrozumieniem więc ci "umkło".


Wiec jeśli masz antresole to nadal się to nie dodaje żeby wyszło Ci 60m2 powierzchni po podłogach a nie mówiąc już o powierzchni użytkowej.
Nie wytykaj mi że czytam bez zrozumienia bo robisz to samo. Z mojego posta o kominie którego z resztą cytowales jasno wynika że właśnie że względu na weekendowy bądź sezonowy użytek budynku proponuje mu komin a nie rekuperację. A poza tym to właśnie Ciebie pytałem o charakter użytkowanie Twojego domku. Cały czas mnie zastanawia ta rekuperacja za niecałe 1700 zł.

----------


## gambit565

> Wiec jeśli masz antresole to nadal się to nie dodaje żeby wyszło Ci 60m2 powierzchni po podłogach a nie mówiąc już o powierzchni użytkowej.
> Nie wytykaj mi że czytam bez zrozumienia bo robisz to samo. Z mojego posta o kominie którego z resztą cytowales jasno wynika że właśnie że względu na weekendowy bądź sezonowy użytek budynku proponuje mu komin a nie rekuperację. A poza tym to właśnie Ciebie pytałem o charakter użytkowanie Twojego domku. Cały czas mnie zastanawia ta rekuperacja za niecałe 1700 zł.


Bo to jest taka sama kreatywana matematyka jak u wszelkiej masci Januszy internetow od domow 70 m^2 za jedyne 22 kPLN.

----------


## swierol

Rzeczywiście są takie malutkie maszyny i nawet nie podejrzewałem że są aż tak tanie. Tylko pytanie czy jak zamkniesz ten domek np na miesiąc po kliku dniowym pobycie bez włączonej wentylacji to czym nie zamkniesz razem z drzwiami całej wilgoci?  Komin będzie na pewno droższy niż 1700 zł ale podczas nieobecności wentylacja będzie cały czas zachowana. Tak jak pisałem ja bym się raczej bal zostawić rekuperator na kilka tygodni bez nadzoru.

----------


## Marcowy70

> Nie ma komina.


Czyli można. Dosko  :smile: 




> *Wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją do której części kosztowały 1658.10zł.* Zmontowałem to sam. Trywialnie proste.
> Ogrzewanie podłogowe wodne na dole, grzane bojlerem elektrycznym do CWU o pojemności 80L z wężownicą.
> Ciepła woda w wężownicy zasila OP przez zawór termostatyczny w rozdzielaczu z pompą obiegową.
> Ogrzewanie kosztowało w sumie ok 3000zł w częściach. Robocizna własna.


Doskonały przepis, częściowo na pewno podkradnę  :cool:  No i super patent z rekuperacją. Zastanawiałem się, czy nie wstawić w każdym pokoju modułu pokojowego w tym rodzaju: https://allegro.pl/oferta/rekuperato...-50-8009348330 
Każdy kosztuje ok. 1,5 tys., czyli Twoje rozwiązanie jest tańsze i chyba mniej problematyczne w instalacji - nie trzeba tylu dziur w ścianach i podciągania prądu do każdego punktu. A w domku będzie poddasze nieużytkowe, więc będzie gdzie schować rury. 




> Komin będzie na pewno droższy niż 1700 zł ale podczas nieobecności wentylacja będzie cały czas zachowana. Tak jak pisałem ja bym się raczej bal zostawić rekuperator na kilka tygodni bez nadzoru.


Ale pewnie można wykombinować jakieś sterowanie - żeby włączało się co drugi dzień, albo jakoś tak... A czy komin nie powoduje, że budynek się wychładza? 

Zrobił się fajny wątek, może więcej osób skorzysta. Nieustająco dziękuję za wszystkie porady  :yes:

----------


## swierol

Komin na pewno jest dużym mostkiem termicznym ale jeżeli ktoś lubi wizje ognia i dokładać do kominka to komin jest nieodzowny. Do tego może się dobrze dogrzać :smile:

----------


## swierol

Wszystko trzeba robić z głową, nawet palić w kominku :smile:  Jednak mam nadzieje, że kolega Marcowy postawi domek na PnB. Szkieletowy z antresolą wcale nie jest zły ale otwarty salon i antresola nie daje cienia prywatności dla rodziny 3-4 osobowej a co dopiero jeśli to nie rodzina. Nawet pokój o powierzchni 10m2 z zamykanymi drzwiami w takim domku to luksus :smile:

----------


## Marcowy70

Jakoś przeżyję ten brak trzaskającego ognia, najwyżej sobie ognisko rozpalę  :wink:  Problem z koncepcją domu jest taki, że - tak naprawdę - ma pełnić dwie funkcje: najpierw domku weekendowego, a w przyszłości - na pobyt stały (albo prawie stały). Potrzebny jest więc jakiś kompromis  :yes: 

Jeszcze takie pytanie, bo chcę już kupić projekt - czy lepszy będzie podstawowy czy lustro? Chodzi mi tylko o skuteczność paneli PV, jeśli kiedyś będę mógł je założyć. Załączam dwie mapki - część dachu z panelami jest zaznaczona na żółto. Który układ zapewni lepszą ekspozycję na słońce?

----------


## Marcowy70

Drzew jest kilka w prawym górnym rogu działki - są nieduże i w oddaleniu, więc nie będą zacieniać. Dzięki!

----------


## swierol

No i super. A powiedz mi taką rzecz. Teoretycznie zakładając, że decydujesz się na rekuperacje, co będzie Twoim priorytetem? Oszczędności czy komfort? Pytanie absolutnie bez podtekstów :smile:

----------


## Marcowy70

Oszczędność, chyba że zagrozi komfortowi  :wink:  Ale komfort rozumiem jako brak wilgoci i innych nieprzyjemnych zjawisk. Tzn. chętnie wydam więcej, jeśli oszczędność miałaby przynieść opłakane skutki w przyszłości.

----------


## swierol

Jeśli jest jak mówi Pan Stos że przy braku mieszkających osób wilgoć jest nie wprowadzana do budynku i nie musimy włączać wentylacji lub parę godzin na dobę wystarczy to ok. Według mnie rekuperacja to przede wszystkim komfort świeżego powietrza. 
P.S. Projekt już wybrany? Nie krępuj się, chwal się! :smile:

----------


## Bertha

> Ten wkładany do gniazdka można ustawić na włączanie w wieczornych terminach przypadkowych.
> Stosowałem coś takiego do włączania lamp w domu kiedy nas w nim nie było.
> Taki odstraszacz na złodziei.


To jest odstraszacz tylko na przypadkowych i nierozgarniętych złodziei.
Jeśli złodziej mieszka w zasiegu wzroku od twoich okien, to wie lepiej od ciebie kiedy chata stoi pusta.
Przerabiałem temat laaata temu a potem kiedyś przypadkiem się dowiedziałem, że cwaniaczki patrzyli na cienie za oknem.  
Nic się nie ruszało, no to heja!  Breszka w garść i do pracy.  Podobnie w innej dzielnicy, ze wzgórza obserwowali chaty...   
Alarm powinien być standardem.

----------


## Marcowy70

> Projekt już wybrany? Nie krępuj się, chwal się!


No wybrany - ten ze "Zbuduj sam dom":  
https://www.budowadomusystememgospod...ab-description

Ale jeszcze nie kupiony, bo pani architekt jęczy, że adaptacja będzie kosztowna. A chcieliśmy:
1) otworzyć salon w górę, czyli zrezygnować z poddasza nad częścią dzienną,
2) zrezygnować z pomieszczenia gospodarczego i dokleić je do sypialni, przez co trzeba przesunąć drzwi wejściowe,
3) zmniejszyć łazienkę przesuwając ścianę i powiększając drugą sypialnię. 

Obczajcie załącznik w wolnej chwili.  



Rozumiem, że ta pierwsza zmiana wymaga przeliczenia projektu, bo to ingerencja w konstrukcję, ale dwie pozostałe? Przesunięcie dwóch ścianek działowych i drzwi o pół metra???  :ohmy:  Pani architekt za to rekomenduje projekt na zamówienie, oczywiście odpowiednio droższy, choć w zasadzie identyczny. Rozwalił mnie jej inny argument za indywidualnym projektem: "po adaptacji będzie pan miał pokreślone rysunki"...   :cool:  Może się nie znam, ale w weekend spotykam się z innym architektem, zobaczymy, czy potwierdzi.

----------


## swierol

> No wybrany - ten ze "Zbuduj sam dom":  
> https://www.budowadomusystememgospod...ab-description
> 
> Ale jeszcze nie kupiony, bo pani architekt jęczy, że adaptacja będzie kosztowna. A chcieliśmy:
> 1) otworzyć salon w górę, czyli zrezygnować z poddasza nad częścią dzienną,
> 2) zrezygnować z pomieszczenia gospodarczego i dokleić je do sypialni, przez co trzeba przesunąć drzwi wejściowe,
> 3) zmniejszyć łazienkę przesuwając ścianę i powiększając drugą sypialnię. 
> 
> Obczajcie załącznik w wolnej chwili.  
> ...


Możesz zerknąć na mój dziennik. Mam zaprojektowane dokładnie tak jak Ty chcesz zrobić czyli otworzyć salon do samego dachu. Może mój projekt Ci się spodoba? Jest ciut większy, ma 69m2. Ja się zdecydowałem na takie rozwiązanie ponieważ ta wysokość (chyba 402cm) będzie robiła mile wrażenie na wejściu i optycznie powiększy salon. 
Jak chłopcy udostępnili ten projekt do sprzedaży to ja już swój miałem (projekt na zamówienie) ale również mi się bardzo spodobał.

----------


## Marcowy70

Bardzo fajny projekt, ale już fundament dość skomplikowany  :cool:  

Obejrzałem kolejne odcinki "zbudujsamdomu", m.in. ten o budowie dachu, i dowiedziałem się, dlaczego otwarcie salonu w górę faktycznie wymagałoby przeprojektowania konstrukcji. 

No, ale projekt kupiony, klamka zapadła, będzie, co ma być. Przynajmniej jedna decyzja podjęta  :big grin:

----------


## swierol

Jak zobaczysz odcinki, w których montują belki stropowe to przeczytasz mnóstwo komentarzy że te belki i ich ilość jest delikatnie mówiąc przewymiarowane. Ja mam belki stropowe 80x200. Zapłacisz za przeprojektowanie konstrukcji dachu i stropu ale zaoszczędzisz na materiale.

----------


## swierol

Kurnia że z telefonu nie można edytować. Zamiast otwartej przestrzeni możesz sobie zafundować widok pięknych belek przy suficie. A cała izolacja na belkach. Już jakieś plany co do pokrycia?

----------


## Marcowy70

> Już jakieś plany co do pokrycia?


Zgodnie z projektem, blacha na rąbek stojący  :smile:  Chyba że trafię jakąś promocję na blachodachówkę. 

Okazało się, że mąż znajomej jest architektem, zaproponował zmianę układu pomieszczeń - opcja dla nas doskonała. Za tydzień zaczynam krótki urlop i działamy z geodetą.



Edit: aaa, po czasie zajarzyłem, że może chodziło Ci o pokrycie stropu... To na pewno nie blacha  :big grin:  Na pewno izolacja od strony strychu. W sumie na sufit chciałbym coś, co fajnie wygląda od spodu... Nie wiem, deska podłogowa? Na pewno nie OSB  :smile:  Choć trochę mnie przeraża ten zielony kolor impregnatu na belkach - ladne toto nie jest i pasowałoby czymś przykryć / pokryć.

----------


## swierol

Dobrze zrozumiałeś :smile:  Chodziło mi o pokrycie dachu. Ja się cały czas nad tym zastanawiam, jeszcze nie zbierałem ofert, staram się samemu oszacować co wyjdzie tanio, ładnie i trwale :smile:  Aha, no i szczelnie;P

Czyli mam rozumieć, że plan otwartej przestrzeni do samych krokwi upadł?
Nie musisz impregnować na "zielono". Musisz tylko znaleźć tartak, który zaimpregnuje Ci impregnatem bezbarwnym. Wtedy szlifierka, papier ścierny i jedziesz belki do okoła :smile:  Wiem, ze to roboty od groma ale w salonie wyglądałoby to super. Od góry to już według upodobań. I deska P+W i płyta GK będzie dobrze wyglądała moim zdaniem.

----------


## Kaizen

Impregnat standardowo jest bezbarwny - specjalnie dorzucają zielonej farbki, żeby na składzie się odróżniało od nieimpregnowanego. 
Więźbę i tak robią pod zamówienie, więc zamów bezbarwny impregnat (albo i nieimpregnowaną, jak będzie certyfikowana, suszona komorowo). Jest też opcja z klejonką.
Do tego deskowanie i izolacja nakrokwiowa - i to IMO wyklucza takie rozwiązanie, przy takim budżecie. Ale jak chcesz poczytać, to Autorus fajnie relacjonował

----------


## swierol

> Pokrycie dachu blachą na wrąbek jest droższe od blacho-dachówki bo jest bardziej pracochłonne i materiałochłonne.
> Zielony kolor impregnatu najczęściej jest do zeszlifowania bo drewno jest tylko w nim zanurzane zanurzane, albo impregnat jest natryskiwany.
> Możesz poprosić aby belki stropowe, które mają być widoczne, nie były impregnowane.
> Poza tym, prawdziwe drewno konstrukcyjne nie potrzebuje impregnatu bo jest suszone komorowo, strugane z 4 stron i fazowane. Jedynie dziadostwo z lokalnego tartaku go potrzebuje.
> Mam nadzieję że konstrukcję dachu zrobią Ci z drewna certifikownego (C24). W lokalnym tartaku takiego nie znajdziesz.


Z ciekawości ile kosztuje mb belki 140/200 bo chyba taki przekrój maja belki stropowe w tym projekcie?
Auto tematu pewnie mnie poprawi jak się mylę.

----------


## swierol

Oczywiście wyzej pytam o drewno konstrukcyjne C24 suszone komorowo, strugane i fazowane.

----------


## swierol

A wykonują każdy przekrój?

----------


## swierol

Z jednej strony drewno klasa ale czy rzeczywiście na więźbę to nie przesada? Cena trochę odstrasza ale z drugiej strony mam do ich oddziału 40km więc może ich odwiedze.

----------


## swierol

A ile dachow w Polsce zbudowanych jest z  C24? 10%?
Tak mi się wydaje.

----------


## Marcowy70

Co zajrzę na forum, to nowa lekcja. Dzięki wielkie, Koledzy  :smile:  Mam nadzieję, że jak dojdę do dachu, to będą jeszcze jakieś drzewa na tym świecie... 

Na razie umawiam geodetę i koparkę. Geodeta za wytyczenie osi budynku bierze 450 zł. Co więcej: w ramach tej kwoty przyjedzie też wcześniej i wbije kołki dla koparkowego. Koszt koparki 15-tonowej to 150 zł za godzinę. Podobno większa jest lepsza, bo szybciej zrobi wykop - prawda to?! Ceny w okolicy podobne, a ta firma ma siedzibę w sąsiedniej wsi, więc za dojazd wyjdzie mniej. 

Przy okazji: architekt mnie namawia, żeby zlecić też kopanie pod ławy, bo ręcznie zajmie to dużo czasu. Ale ja chyba wolę najpierw wyrównać po koparce, a wykopy pod ławy zrobić ręcznie. To niecałe 40 mb w piasku - jeśli z tym sobie nie poradzę, to z czym dam radę?  :big grin:

----------


## Marcowy70

Patrzę w dziennik budowy kol. Swierola - jemu koparka kopała, ale - zdaje się - on w ogóle inaczej rozwiązał kwestie fundamentów.

----------


## swierol

> Patrzę w dziennik budowy kol. Swierola - jemu koparka kopała, ale - zdaje się - on w ogóle inaczej rozwiązał kwestie fundamentów.


HAA U mnie to w ogóle były gruba akcja. W okolicach gdzie buduje szalowanie pod ławy to jak się zorientowałem jakaś absolutna abstrakcja. Tzn, potrafią ale jest sporo drożej i panuje przekonanie że to trochę przerost formy. U mnie kopał bez ściągania humusu. Stety/niestety grunt się obsypywał co spowodowało że ławy miejscami mają po 80cm szerokości. Prócz tego że wyszło ze 4-5 m3 betonu więcej nie ma innych skutków. Całość ław ma wysokość ok 90cm i na to 3 warstwy bloczków. Uważam że na tych ławach mógłbym postawić przynajmniej dwa pełne piętra. 
W tym systemie wychodzi mniej za robotę ale trochę więcej za materiał.

----------


## Marcowy70

Tak z ciekawości, bez podtekstów - KB Ci podpisał taką technologię?  :smile:

----------


## swierol

> Tak z ciekawości, bez podtekstów - KB Ci podpisał taką technologię?


Tak, w przeciwnym wypadku nawet by nie zalewali.
Mój kierownik budowy i konstruktor mojego projektu to jedna osoba. W projekcie miałem ławę 50/40 i 7 warstw bloczkow ale te technologię uznaje  jako zamienna i w 100% dopuszczalną.

----------


## maaszak

> Prócz tego że wyszło ze 4-5 m3 betonu więcej nie ma innych skutków.


Skutek jest też taki, że takich ław już nie masz szans hydroizolować, więc odcinasz od wody tylko to co powyżej ław.
Hydroizolacja całych ław warto moim zdaniem robić, bo lepiej chroni to zbrojenie przed agresywnym środowiskiem niż sama otulina betonu. Zresztą co do jakości otuliny betonu (spękania, różnice w grubości) też nie ma pewności jeśli lanie w grunt.

----------


## swierol

> Skutek jest też taki, że takich ław już nie masz szans hydroizolować, więc odcinasz od wody tylko to co powyżej ław.
> Hydroizolacja całych ław warto moim zdaniem robić, bo lepiej chroni to zbrojenie przed agresywnym środowiskiem niż sama otulina betonu. Zresztą co do jakości otuliny betonu (spękania, różnice w grubości) też nie ma pewności jeśli lanie w grunt.


Hydroizolacja ław? Z każdej strony? Chcesz zlewać ławy na papie i później je dokładnie owijać? 
Moja ściana fundamentowa (choć niska) jest odcięta hydroizolacja pozioma i będzie jeszcze raz odcięta pod ścianami z pustaka. Zdaje sobie sprawę że lanie ław w gruncie jest teraz mało "modne" ale nie widzę w tym nic złego.
Nie wiem o jakich spękaniach mowa a jeśli chodzi o grubość otuliny to jest taka jak w projekcie lub większą więc tutaj też zagrożeń nie widzę.

----------


## Marcowy70

> Jak będziesz polegał na KB że przypilnuje Ci procesu budowlanego to możesz się mocno zdziwić na koniec budowy.


No ale zalewanie ławy zatwierdza zawsze. Czy nie?

Kurier przyniósł projekt "Domu na start bez kredytów". Szczerze mówiąc liczyłem na jakąś dołączoną instrukcję - może nie jak dla mebli z Ikei, ale na budowie wygodniej mieć pod ręką papier niż filmiki na Youtubie (gdzie wszystko jest faktycznie do bólu szczegółowo opisane). Ale spoko, damy radę bez  :smile:

----------


## swierol

Zawsze możesz zrobić coś "po swojemu"  :smile:  to teraz jeszcze trochę załatwiania przed Tobą i możesz zaczynać  :smile:  Z chęcią będę podpatrywał jak zrobisz to ogrzewanie bo ja mam już mętlik.

----------


## maaszak

> Hydroizolacja ław? Z każdej strony? Chcesz zlewać ławy na papie i później je dokładnie owijać? 
> Moja ściana fundamentowa (choć niska) jest odcięta hydroizolacja pozioma i będzie jeszcze raz odcięta pod ścianami z pustaka. Zdaje sobie sprawę że lanie ław w gruncie jest teraz mało "modne" ale nie widzę w tym nic złego.
> Nie wiem o jakich spękaniach mowa a jeśli chodzi o grubość otuliny to jest taka jak w projekcie lub większą więc tutaj też zagrożeń nie widzę.


Nie owijać w papę. Żadna papa nie ma szans tego przetrwać. 
Pod ławą robi się tak samo jak na ławie - daje się pas papy na betonie podkładowym (odpowiednio szerszym niż sama ława), na to szalunki, zbrojenie i leje beton ławy... byle tylko majstry nie pizgały zbrojeniem po tej papie. 
Na ławie kolejny pas papy i muruje ścianę fund., czyli już mniej więcej klasycznie. Przed zasypaniem fundamentu wykonuje się hydroizolację pionową od samego dołu, tzn. szczelnie łącząc ją z papą na betonie podkładowym (wystającą spod ławy). Taka hydroizolacja to nie tylko papa, może być masa typu KMB, szlamy czy samoprzylepne membrany HDPE. Warunkiem szczelnej hydroizolacji jest równe solidne podłoże a to uzyskuje się tylko szalowaniem ławy i murowaniem ściany fundamentowej na pełne spoiny bez ubytków.
Skąd wiesz jaką faktycznie ma grubość otulina od spodu (jeśli ktoś robi dziadowskie oszczędności na szalunkach to nie będzie inwestował też w poprawny beton podkładowy)? W szalunkach łatwiej ocenić ile betonu potrzeba, więc można zamówić mniejszą nadwyżkę, łatwiej pielęgnować beton (wystarczy okryć szalunki i iść do domu), woda zarobowa z mieszanki betonowej nie ucieka w grunt, więc mniejsze ryzyko powstawania rys skurczowych, które ułatwiają korozję betonu. Po zdjęciu szalunków można ocenić prawidłowość zawibrowania i uzupełnić ubytki jeśli zbrojenie zostało odsłonięte, bo niedowibrowano albo przewibrowano beton. 
Ja po prostu wolę trzy razy zabezpieczyć fundamenty, bez gładzi czy sufitów podwieszanych się obędę.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja po prostu wolę trzy razy zabezpieczyć fundamenty, bez gładzi czy sufitów podwieszanych się obędę.


To, co z pewnością osiągniesz to pogorszenie uziomu.
To, co niby chcesz osiągnąć, to hydroizolacja zbrojenia jak rozumiem... Tylko o ile większy jest opór dyfuzyjny 4mm papy niż 5cm otuliny betonowej?
No i ostatnie - masz jakieś zdjęcia skorodowanej stali zbrojeniowej choćby po pięćdziesięciu latach w betonie?

----------


## swierol

Maaszak masz pewnie 100% racji w tym co piszesz. Twoja technologia mogła by się okazać trochę droższa od mojej ale ja na potrze z innej strony. Mówisz o korozji stali. A mi się wydaje że już bezpieczniej mieć ławę z betonu o przekroju minimum 50cm / 90cm i trzy warstwy bloczka niż odwrotne proporcje. 
Czy woda zarobowa z betonu uciekała? Pewnie troszkę tak ale przecież mamy jesien, więc myślę że wilgoć w ziemi mogła nawet dobrze wpłynac  na jakość betonu.

----------


## Marcowy70

A z innej beczki: wymyśliłem, że sam pospawam zbrojenie ławy i zainwestuję w jakąś prostą spawarkę. Przyda się też do wieńca, a jeszcze później do ogrodzenia czy innych prac przy domu. Co byście radzili nabyć? Czy może jednak lepszym pomysłem jest mobilny spawacz?

----------


## maaszak

> To, co z pewnością osiągniesz to pogorszenie uziomu.
> To, co niby chcesz osiągnąć, to hydroizolacja zbrojenia jak rozumiem... Tylko o ile większy jest opór dyfuzyjny 4mm papy niż 5cm otuliny betonowej?
> No i ostatnie - masz jakieś zdjęcia skorodowanej stali zbrojeniowej choćby po pięćdziesięciu latach w betonie?


Jakie pogorszenie uziomu? Po prostu uziomu fundamentowego w ogóle nie zrobisz. Zresztą nawet bez takiej hydroizolacji nie zawsze da się wykorzystać zbrojenie fundamentu do uziomu. 
Pozostaje uziom otokowy. Markowa bednarka w ocynku ogniowym (nie galwanicznym) - ostatnio odkopywałem taką po 30 latach i zero korozji. Plus zaplanowanie otoku jeszcze na etapie projektu (a nie że inwestycja widzi elektryka pierwszy raz na SSZ) i okazuje się, że nie jest to takie najgorsze (ani najdroższe) rozwiązanie.
Może jestem skrzywiony na temat hydroizolacji, ale wyżej cenię zabezpieczenie fundamnetu przed wilgocią niż oszczędności z racji wykonania uziomu fundamentowego.
Nie chodzi o opór dyfuzyjny pary, bo to akurat jest niegroźne póki beton nie ulegnie karbonatyzacji, przed którą hydroizolacja również chroni beton. Poza tym co do tej otuliny betonu, jak pisałem, lejąc mieszankę w grunt nie masz pewności co do poprawnego jej wykonania. W internecie pełno jest fotek "raków" przez które wygląda zbrojenie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jakie pogorszenie uziomu? Po prostu uziomu fundamentowego w ogóle nie zrobisz.


Masz obowiązek zgodnie z rozporządzeniem w sprawie WT. Do tego to najlepszy i najtrwalszy uziom. Uzasadnia i wyjaśnia jak należy go zrobić  dr Musiał w swoim opracowaniu.




> ostatnio odkopywałem taką po 30 latach i zero korozji.


Bednarka ocynkowana po ośmiu latach wygląda tak:


źródło i więcej fotek

A tak wyglądała u mnie rura ocynkowana po pół roku w glebie (od początku budowy, gdy została zamontowana przy studzience wodomierzowej do czasu przeniesienia licznika do domu i likwidacji studzienki):







> lejąc mieszankę w grunt nie masz pewności co do poprawnego jej wykonania. W internecie pełno jest fotek "raków" przez które wygląda zbrojenie.


Ani hydroizolacja, ani szalunki przed tym nie chronią - tylko prawidłowe wibrowanie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Co byście radzili nabyć? Czy może jednak lepszym pomysłem jest mobilny spawacz?


Jakbyś umiał spawać, to byś pewnie nie zadał tego pytania. Więc wypożycz porządną, żeby mieć pewność, że umiejętności wystarczą a problemy nie są winą sprzętu.

----------


## maaszak

> Masz obowiązek zgodnie z rozporządzeniem w sprawie WT.


Odnosiłem się do konkretnej sytuacji - pełnej hydroizolacji ław. Uziom musi mieć kontakt z wilgotnym gruntem (jak w fundamencie to poprzez niezaizolowany beton), wiec w takiej sytuacji nie będzi "pogorszenia" uziomu tylko nie będzie w ogóle uziomu. To nie WT to fizyka.
Trzeba było uważniej czytać co pisałem dalej.
Tak więc nie ucz ojca dzieci robić. To ja uważam uziom, obok właściwej hydroizolacji, za jeden z ważniejszych elementów przy budowie domu, a zbyt często olewanym. Na tyle, że sam zabrałem się za przestudiowanie wytycznych DEHN. Majstry przy fundamentach nie widzą powodu, jeśli ktoś nie stoi nad nimi z batem, by męczyć się ze spawaniem zbrojenia, KB zainteresowany jest czy zbrojenie w ogóle jest, bo i na jakiej podstawie miałby zrobić więcej skoro architekt nie zaprojektuje realnego uziomu, bo nie zna i nie chce znać rezystancji gruntu w lokalizacji... na to pozostaje inwestor, który po wstawieniu okien i drzwi wpada na pomysł, że może warto byłoby już zaprosić elektryka. Dopiero wtedy jest zdziwko, że nikt o uziomie wcześniej nie wspomniał - pozostaje kucie, kopanie i demolka wykonanej już roboty. Nic dziwnego, że wówczas uziom otokowy czy szpilki kosztuje dużo więcej.  
Jasne, uziom fundamentowy jest najprostszy i najszybszy, tylko mało który zbrojarz myśli o elektryce. Poza tym, ja wolę trochę dołożyć do otoku a mieć jednocześnie lepiej zabezpieczone fundamenty. A jak kto się boi o ocynk, zawsze może schować bednarkę w betonie podkładowym jak tu: https://blog.poradnik-budowlany.com/...krok-po-kroku/




> Bednarka ocynkowana po ośmiu latach wygląda tak:
> 
> 
> źródło i więcej fotek
> 
> A tak wyglądała u mnie rura ocynkowana po pół roku w glebie (od początku budowy, gdy została zamontowana przy studzience wodomierzowej do czasu przeniesienia licznika do domu i likwidacji studzienki):


Nie wiem z jakiej chińskiej plasteliny były ulepione powyższe instalacje. 
Nota bene na swojej działce mam całkiem podobny kranik z rurą, ostatnio trzeba było wykopać i przenieść dalej przedłużając instalację rurą PE i zero rdzy... może to dlatego, że instalacja jeszcze z czasów (powłoka cynku przekracza pewnie i 100 mikronów), gdy nikomu nie śniły się niebieskie rurki PE, więc miałem trochę zabawy ze znalezieniem odpowiednich złączek PE/stal.




> Ani hydroizolacja, ani szalunki przed tym nie chronią - tylko prawidłowe wibrowanie.


Trzeba było uważniej czytać co pisałem dalej. Niedowibrowanie i przewibrowanie dają podobny efekt. Ale skąd można o tym wiedzieć gdy leje się w grunt? Dlatego mimo wszystko warto robić szalunki, nawet jeśli nie planuje się hydroizolacji.

----------


## Kaizen

> Odnosiłem się do konkretnej sytuacji - pełnej hydroizolacji ław. Uziom musi mieć kontakt z wilgotnym gruntem (jak w fundamencie to poprzez niezaizolowany beton), wiec w takiej sytuacji nie będzi "pogorszenia" uziomu tylko nie będzie w ogóle uziomu. To nie WT to fizyka.


*Musi* to być fundamentowy. I dla kierbuda to powinien być elementarz - prawo budowlane i Rozporządzenie w sprawie WT powinien znać (niemal) na pamięć.
_§ 184. 1. Jako uziomy instalacji elektrycznej należy wykorzystywać metalowe konstrukcje budynków, zbrojenia fundamentów oraz inne metalowe elementy umieszczone w niezbrojonych fundamentach stanowiące sztuczny uziom fundamentowy._

Praktycznie nie masz wyboru, bo w praktyce nie możesz skorzystać z wyjątków:
_2. Dopuszcza się wykorzystywanie jako uziomy instalacji elektrycznej metalowych przewodów sieci wodociągowej, pod warunkiem zachowania wymagań Polskiej Normy dotyczącej uziemień i przewodów ochronnych oraz uzyskania zgody jednostki eksploatującej tę sieć._




> Jasne, uziom fundamentowy jest najprostszy i najszybszy, tylko mało który zbrojarz myśli o elektryce. Poza tym, ja wolę trochę dołożyć do otoku a mieć jednocześnie lepiej zabezpieczone fundamenty.


Uziom otokowy jest gorszy od fundamentowego. Nawet, jak go zrobisz z nierdzewki bo (znowu dr Musiał):
_Uziom fundamentowy jest najdoskonalszym uziomem wyrównawczym. To prawda, że wyrównanie potencjału znajdujących się w budynku części przewodzących dostępnych i części przewodzących obcych oraz ziemi lokalnej przez główną szynę wyrównawczą (GSW) można uzyskać niezależnie od sposobu uziemienia GSW, również za pomocą uziomu o dowolnej konfiguracji, pogrążonego w gruncie poza budynkiem. Jednakowoż tylko ułożony w fundamencie, co najmniej po obwodzie budynku, uziom fundamentowy pozwala objąć wyrównaniem potencjału również niemetalową konstrukcję budynku (ściany i stropy), która na ogół nie jest elektroizolacyjna, nawet wtedy, kiedy nie da się jej zaliczyć do części przewodzących obcych._

Jaką fizykę znasz? Sprawdzałeś, jak się zmieni rezystancja uziomu, jak będzie hydroizolowany fundament? Wspomniany dr Musiał twierdzi, że:

_Sama izolacja przeciwwilgociowa nie wyklucza możliwości wykonania zwykłego uziomu fundamentowego, zwłaszcza jeżeli nie obejmuje wszystkich powierzchni fundamentu pogrążonych w gruncie. Może jednak powodować przejściowe, a nawet trwałe zwiększenie rezystancji uziemienia.
W przypadku papy i powłok asfaltowych zwiększenie rezystancji uziemienia jest niewielkie i słabnie w ciągu pierwszych kilku miesięcy po wykonaniu. Jeżeli budynek przekazuje się do użytkowania pół roku i dłużej po wykonaniu i izolowaniu fundamentów, a tak na ogół bywa, to przy badaniu odbiorczym instalacji elektrycznej rezystancja uziemienia może już mieć wartość zbliżoną do ustalonej. Trwalszy jest niekorzystny efekt izolacji z nakładanych kompozytów polimerowomineralnych.
Podobnie jest z izolacją z folii polimerowych, jednakże pod warunkiem ścisłego przestrzegania przepisanej technologii wykonania, o co niełatwo na polskich budowach.
Badano wpływ folii polietylenowej używanej do innych celów. Chodzi o polietylenową folię budowlaną, o grubości ok. 0,3 mm, układaną z niewielką zakładką (20 cm) na podłożu gruntowym przed wylaniem fundamentów, aby chronić wylewaną mieszankę betonową przed zanieczyszczeniem gruntem rodzimym i nadmiernym odwodnieniem bezpośrednio po wylaniu i w okresie pielęgnacji świeżego betonu. Obecność tej folii trwale zwiększa rezystancję uziemienia uziomu fundamentowego nawet dwukrotnie, jak wykazały pomiary sprawdzające w porównywalnych warunkach: 4,9÷6,5 Ω z folią zamiast 3 Ω bez folii [14].
Natomiast styczność elektryczną fundamentu z gruntem w stopniu niedopuszczalnym pogarszają maty pęcherzykowe o całkowitej grubości 8 mm, wykonane z folii polietylenowej 0,6 mm (niem. Kunststoffnoppenbahne). Mają one szerokość od dwóch do czterech metrów i są układane z zakładką 20÷25 cm. Układane pod budynkiem, zwłaszcza pod fundamentem płytowym, zastępują wylewkę z chudego betonu bądź pospółkę i stanowią izolację przeciwwilgociową._




> Jasne, uziom fundamentowy jest najprostszy i najszybszy, tylko mało który zbrojarz myśli o elektryce.


I słusznie, bo to zadanie dla elektryka. Przeczytaj opracowanie dra Musiała.




> Trzeba było uważniej czytać co pisałem dalej. Niedowibrowanie i przewibrowanie dają podobny efekt. Ale skąd można o tym wiedzieć gdy leje się w grunt? Dlatego mimo wszystko warto robić szalunki, nawet jeśli nie planuje się hydroizolacji.


Czyli kwestionujesz stwierdzenie: " *tylko prawidłowe wibrowanie.*"? Co niby nieuważnie czytałem?

----------


## maaszak

> *Musi* to być fundamentowy.


A jak w pomiarach wychodzi, że nie spełnia wymagań? A czasem się tak zdarza, więc i tak należy wyjść z fundamentu. Albo olać i iść z budową dalej. Ktoś na pewno podbije w papierach niesprawny uziom.



> Uziom otokowy jest gorszy od fundamentowego. Nawet, jak go zrobisz z nierdzewki bo (znowu dr Musiał):


Przecież nie pisałem, że fundamentowy jest gorszy, wręcz przeciwnie. Ale nie da się zjeść ciastka i mieć ciastka.




> Jaką fizykę znasz? Sprawdzałeś, jak się zmieni rezystancja uziomu, jak będzie hydroizolowany fundament? Wspomniany dr Musiał twierdzi, że:


Taką, że z pomiarów wychodzi, że lepiej otok robić poza zasięgiem okapu. Chyba, że wbija się szpilki.
Dr. Musiał potwierdza fatalne wykonywanie hydroizolacji (szczególnie papą, o foliach nie ma co wspominać nawet bo to śmiech na sali). Wówczas, tak. Faktycznie wówczas nie ma sensu bawienie się w hydroizolowanie ław.





> I słusznie, bo to zadanie dla elektryka. Przeczytaj opracowanie dra Musiała.


Tylko, że przeciętnie to elektryka pierwszy raz zaprasza się w okolicach SSZ. A wtedy to już można sobie pogwizdać na uziom fundamentowy.
Trzeci raz to powtarzam w tym wątku. 
Mało było takich tematów, choćby na tutejszym forum?





> Czyli kwestionujesz stwierdzenie: " *tylko prawidłowe wibrowanie.*"? Co niby nieuważnie czytałem?


Nieuważnie to, że sam pisałem o prawidłowym wibrowaniu.
Co więc mam kwestionować?

----------


## Kaizen

> A jak w pomiarach wychodzi, że nie spełnia wymagań?


A konkretnie to jakich wymagań? Przeczytaj z łaski swojej wreszcie to opracowanie Musiała. Bo coraz to nowe bajki wciskasz. Nie ma żadnego wymogu co do oporności uziomu instalacji elektrycznej w domu jednorodzinnym.




> Przecież nie pisałem, że fundamentowy jest gorszy, wręcz przeciwnie. Ale nie da się zjeść ciastka i mieć ciastka.


To niby czemu wolisz mieć otokowy (wbrew rachunkowi ekonomicznemu, prawu i sztuce)?




> Tylko, że przeciętnie to elektryka zaprasza się na SSZ.


U mnie był pierwszym gościem na budowie. Budowałeś bez erbetki?

Edyta:
Sprostowanie. Pierwszy był Urgot z próbnym odwiertem studni - i robić to musiał jeszcze na generatorze. Elektryk był drugi.

----------


## swierol

Wchodzę poczytać co nowego a tu..... debata na temat uziomu..... Wracając do bardziej znaczących kosztów. Wczoraj rozmawiałem z projektantem na temat już wcześniej wspominanego drewna na dach. Rozmawialiśmy tylko na temat mojego dachu. Całego drewna, razem ze stropem mam niecałe 5,5m3. Może w tym tygodniu uda mi się podjechać do Piotrkowa i zapytać o drewno konstrukcyjne C24 tzn o cenę i ewentualanie możliwość uzyskania lepszej ceny, drewno będę potrzebował dopiero na jesień.
Jeśli uzyskam satysfakcjonującą mnie cenę to może i wpłacę zaliczkę.
Uważam, że przy tak nie wielkiej ilości drewna mogę się o to pokusić, tym bardziej, że mój KB delikatnie mnie ostrzegł, że ma pojęcie o drewnie i lepiej żeby je zobaczył zanim powstanie z niego więźba :smile:  
Chyba brak stresu podczas budowy, brak po budowie  jest warty tych paru tysięcy.
Planuje nadbitkę więc przy okazji odpadnie mi przygotowywanie końców krokwi, będą gotowe do pomalowania.
Aha, żeby nie było nie domówień nie liczyłem deskowania.

----------


## Kaizen

> Wchodzę poczytać co nowego a tu..... debata na temat uziomu.....


Wchodzę poczytać co nowego a tu..... post o niczym.

----------


## gawel

> Wchodzę poczytać co nowego a tu..... post o niczym.


 :big grin:

----------


## Marcowy70

> Pokrycie dachu blachą na wrąbek jest droższe od blacho-dachówki bo jest bardziej pracochłonne i materiałochłonne.


To samo usłyszałem dziś od architekta. Plus to, że technologię na wrąbek łatwiej spartolić... Poza tym wreszcie sam się przekonałem przeglądając oferty: eureka, blachodachówka jest tańsza!  :big grin:  Wcześniej po prostu uznałem, że skoro w projekcie niskobudżetowego domu projektant użył blachy na wrąbek, to tak jest bardziej ekonomicznie. A tu zonk...  :ohmy:

----------


## jajmar

> To samo usłyszałem dziś od architekta. Plus to, że technologię na wrąbek łatwiej spartolić... Poza tym wreszcie sam się przekonałem przeglądając oferty: eureka, blachodachówka jest tańsza!  Wcześniej po prostu uznałem, że skoro w projekcie niskobudżetowego domu projektant użył blachy na wrąbek, to tak jest bardziej ekonomicznie. A tu zonk...


co to jest wrąbek ?

Są blachy na rąbek stojący , ale wrąbek?

----------


## maaszak

> A konkretnie to jakich wymagań? Przeczytaj z łaski swojej wreszcie to opracowanie Musiała. Bo coraz to nowe bajki wciskasz. Nie ma żadnego wymogu co do oporności uziomu instalacji elektrycznej w domu jednorodzinnym.


Rozumiem, takie pomiary robione są a muzom: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycyoELlFt50
OK, czyli inwestor jest naciągany na każdym kroku. 




> To niby czemu wolisz mieć otokowy (wbrew rachunkowi ekonomicznemu, prawu i sztuce)?


Bo wolę suche fundamenty (3-5% wilgotności masowej byłoby ideolo) niż najtańszą wersję uziomu. Pisałem o tym. 
Zawsze mogę umieścić bednarkę w betonie podkładowym fundamentu. 15cm betonu zamiast 10cm - taki wyższy koszt.





> U mnie był pierwszym gościem na budowie. Budowałeś bez erbetki?



Takie sytuacje to musi być fantastyka:
https://youtu.be/H9LSK7xk8Hg?t=1236

----------


## Kaizen

> Rozumiem, takie pomiary robione są a muzom:


Ciągle nie przeczytałeś dra Musiała? Niezła impregnacja na wiedzę. Tam masz wyjaśnione. Z numerami norm, cytatami i komentarzem.
Bo sam, tak konkretnie, ustawy, rozporządzenia ani normy z wymogami na uziom instalacji elektrycznej w domu jednorodzinnego nie potrafisz podać?

A co do wilgotności fundamentu, to jak zamierzasz ją uzyskać, jak odetniesz drogę wilgoci do odparowania?

----------


## maaszak

> Ciągle nie przeczytałeś dra Musiała? Niezła impregnacja na wiedzę. Tam masz wyjaśnione. Z numerami norm, cytatami i komentarzem.
> Bo sam, tak konkretnie, ustawy, rozporządzenia ani normy z wymogami na uziom instalacji elektrycznej w domu jednorodzinnego nie potrafisz podać?


Ale po co? Skoro jest tu lepszy spec od numerków norm.
Mi norma nie sprawdzi, czy uziom faktycznie działa.




> A co do wilgotności fundamentu, to jak zamierzasz ją uzyskać, jak odetniesz drogę wilgoci do odparowania?


Odpowiednim reżimem technologicznym i materiałami - szlamy też izolują, ale są bardziej otwarte dyfuzyjnie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale po co? Skoro jest tu lepszy spec od numerków norm.
> Mi norma nie sprawdzi, czy uziom faktycznie działa.


Co znaczy "działa"? Spuściłeś z tonu? Już nie musi spełniać jakichś abstrakcyjnych wymagań, o których wcześniej pisałeś?




> A jak w pomiarach wychodzi, że nie spełnia wymagań?


Nie sądzę, aby do Ciebie dotarło przez ten impregnat, ale może innym czytającym wątek się przyda cytat z opracowania dra Musiała (nie jakiegoś youtoubowego elektryka - influencera):


_Nie ma uzasadnienia merytorycznego żądanie dodatkowych wielokrotnych uziemień przewodu PEN o rezystancji uziemienia poniżej 30 Ω przy licznych budynkach oddalonych od siebie o kilkanaście czy kilkadziesiąt metrów zwłaszcza, jeśli są one zasilane z sieci kablowej albo napowietrznej o przewodach izolowanych.
Każdy poprawnie wykonany uziom fundamentowy instalacji odbiorczej − niezależnie od rezystancji uziemienia − ograniczając napięcia dotykowe w razie zwarć doziemnych L-PE w ogromnym stopniu poprawia stan ochrony przeciwporażeniowej w obrębie instalacji odbiorczej. Zarazem każdy taki uziom − niezależnie od rezystancji uziemienia − jest cennym prezentem, jaki odbiorca funduje operatorowi sieci rozdzielczej o układzie TN, który wobec tego wybrzydzać nie powinien.
Polski elektryk napotykając wymaganie wykonania uziemienia nie wyobraża sobie, że można by przy tym nie określić wymaganej rezystancji uziemienia. No bo jak sprawdzać takie uziemienie i jak sprawdzanie wyceniać? W Austrii podczas 10-letniego, już zakończonego przystosowywania ogółu sieci rozdzielczych nn do standardów układu TN, za wystarczający uznano [27] u odbiorców uziom poziomy o długości 10 m lub uziom pionowy o długości 4,5 m, bez jakiegokolwiek − obliczeniowego czy pomiarowego − sprawdzania uzyskanej rezystancji uziemienia._





> Odpowiednim reżimem technologicznym i materiałami - szlamy też izolują, ale są bardziej otwarte dyfuzyjnie.


Czyli w obydwie strony przepuszczają parę wodną? A niby jakimś cudem mają zapewnić niższą wilgotność, niż gdyby ich nie było?

I dla przypomnienia cytat również z opracowania dra Musiała:
_Uziom fundamentowy jest najdoskonalszym uziomem wyrównawczym._

*I dla jasności. Nie, nie mam uziomu fundamentowego. Bo zdałem się na czterech elektryków, którzy gadali mi takie głupoty jak Ty. Za późno się douczyłem i dlatego przestrzegam innych przed wierzeniem w te bzdury.*

EOT z mojej strony.

----------


## gambit565

> To samo usłyszałem dziś od architekta. Plus to, że technologię na wrąbek łatwiej spartolić... Poza tym wreszcie sam się przekonałem przeglądając oferty: eureka, blachodachówka jest tańsza!  Wcześniej po prostu uznałem, że skoro w projekcie niskobudżetowego domu projektant użył blachy na wrąbek, to tak jest bardziej ekonomicznie. A tu zonk...


A architekt tez ci powiedzial ze blachodachowka posrod pokryc blaszanych ma najmniejsza zywotnosc?

----------


## Frofo007

Facet pisze, że ma 80tyś na budowę domu a mu radzą drewno certyfikowane kupić  :big grin: 
Jak chcesz wybudować tanio to nie czytaj forum muratora  :big grin: 

Ile masz lat? Jeśli szacowana długość reszty życia wynosi 30-40 lat to rób ten dom z takich materiałów aby przetrwał lat 50. Pewnie 90% domów w Polsce ma więźbę z lokalnego tartaku i pewnie znakomita większość tej więźby przeżywa ludzi, którzy ją zamawiali  :wink: 

Dla mnie sprawa jest prosta: rób wszystko jak najtaniej:

- Na dach blacha
- Zwykła więźba
- Ogrzewanie matami grzewczymi + fotowoltaika w przyszłości
- Nie rób wentylacji mechanicznej
- Nie rób rozbudowanej instalacji elektrycznej - 2-3 gniazdka na pokój powinny wystarczyć.
- Nie rób gładzi, tylko tynk gipsowy i go pomaluj.

Itd.

Zrób dobrze konstrukcję budynku a na reszcie oszczędzaj jak się da. Pisałeś o budżecie 80tyś, jak zmieścisz się w 150tyś na gotowo to będzie bardzo dobrze robiąc wszystko samemu.

----------


## gawel

> Facet pisze, że ma 80tyś na budowę domu a mu radzą drewno certyfikowane kupić 
> Jak chcesz wybudować tanio to nie czytaj forum muratora 
> 
> Ile masz lat? Jeśli szacowana długość reszty życia wynosi 30-40 lat to rób ten dom z takich materiałów aby przetrwał lat 50. Pewnie 90% domów w Polsce ma więźbę z lokalnego tartaku i pewnie znakomita większość tej więźby przeżywa ludzi, którzy ją zamawiali 
> 
> Dla mnie sprawa jest prosta: rób wszystko jak najtaniej:
> 
> - Na dach blacha
> - Zwykła więźba
> ...


I to jest dobra rada  :yes:

----------


## Frofo007

> Masz rację, czytanie Twoich porad spowoduje że autor niczego nie zbuduje.
> Czy Ty kiedykolwiek, cokolwiek z drewna zbudowałeś?
> Po tym co piszesz widać że tylko o budowie czytałeś i też podobnych sobie "fahofcuf"


Chłopie autor pisze, że ma 80tyś do wydania i że ten dom będzie póki co traktowany jak letniskowy bez całorocznego zamieszkania a wy mu radzicie rekuperacje, certyfikowane drewno itp.  :big grin:  Może niech jeszcze zrobi dachówkę ceramiczną, pompę ciepła i od razu fotowoltaikę na dach  :big grin:  Czy wy naprawdę nie rozumiecie, że facet ma 80tyś i chce domek, w który będzie użytkowany weekendowo i za XX lat (może) się przeprowadzi do niego na stałe?

Akurat się wybudowałem, nie jestem teoretykiem, mam rekuperację, którą sam montowałem - 15tyś, mam więźbę z lokalnego tartaku za 10tyś (za certyfikowaną pewnie dopłaciłbym jeszcze kilkanaście tyś). Jeszcze kuchni nie ma, góra w stanie deweloperskim sporo pracy własnej a poszło już ponad 550tyś. Gdybym wszystko robił "super" to dom kosztowałby pewnie 2 razy tyle i życia by mi nie starczyło aby na niego zarobić  :big grin:  

Jakby ktoś napisał: "mam milion, chce dom, w którym będę mieszkał ja, potem moje dzieci a następnie wnuki" to również bym radził certyfikowane drewno, ale jak ktoś pisze "80tyś, zamieszkanie w weekendy" to doradzam tak aby być może zmieścił się w 150tyś (czyli jego budżet x2) bo niestety sporo jest pustostanów w stanie surowym bo ktoś sobie finansowo nie poradził.

----------


## gawel

> Chłopie autor pisze, że ma 80tyś do wydania i że ten dom będzie póki co traktowany jak letniskowy bez całorocznego zamieszkania a wy mu radzicie rekuperacje, certyfikowane drewno itp.  Może niech jeszcze zrobi dachówkę ceramiczną, pompę ciepła i od razu fotowoltaikę na dach  Czy wy naprawdę nie rozumiecie, że facet ma 80tyś i chce domek, w który będzie użytkowany weekendowo i za XX lat (może) się przeprowadzi do niego na stałe?
> 
> Akurat się wybudowałem, nie jestem teoretykiem, mam rekuperację, którą sam montowałem - 15tyś, mam więźbę z lokalnego tartaku za 10tyś (za certyfikowaną pewnie dopłaciłbym jeszcze kilkanaście tyś). Jeszcze kuchni nie ma, góra w stanie deweloperskim sporo pracy własnej a poszło już ponad 550tyś. Gdybym wszystko robił "super" to dom kosztowałby pewnie 2 razy tyle i życia by mi nie starczyło aby na niego zarobić  
> 
> Jakby ktoś napisał: "mam milion, chce dom, w którym będę mieszkał ja, potem moje dzieci a następnie wnuki" to również bym radził certyfikowane drewno, ale jak ktoś pisze "80tyś, zamieszkanie w weekendy" to doradzam tak aby być może zmieścił się w 150tyś (czyli jego budżet x2) bo niestety sporo jest pustostanów w stanie surowym bo ktoś sobie finansowo nie poradził.


Nic dodać nic ująć :cool:

----------


## Frofo007

> Chłopie, właśnie zbudowałem dwa domy z drewna certyfikowanego o powierzchni 35m2 każdy.
> Jeden w pełni ocieplony z rekuperacją i ogrzewaniem wodnym podłogowym, oknami 3 szybowymi i do zamieszkania.
> Drugi to garaż nieogrzewany.


Ja jestem realistą i nie wierzę w "dwa domy" za 82tyś.
Zrobiłeś "domek" 35m2 + garaż za 82 tyś. A znając życie zrobiłeś 35m2 po zewnętrznym obrysie więc w środku 30m2. No i pewnie na zgłoszenie bez PnB a Twój "dom" nie przypomina domu mieszkalnego tylko letniskowy.
Więc jak chcesz porównać do tego murowany dom 63m2 na PnB? Ja aby odebrać mój dom musiałem mieć zagospodarowaną wodę z rynien, utwardzenie terenu wraz z wykonanym miejscem postojowym na auto, szambo, wszystkie media itp. Samo głupie utwardzenie tłuczniem betonowym (bez kostki) i zagospodarowanie wody opadowej kosztowało 20tyś. Nie wiem po co ludzie wprowadzają kogoś w błąd, piszą o rekuperacji, certyfikowanym drewnie itd. jak facet ma 80tyś.

Autor tematu pisał, że chce zlecić budowę, no ale go tu forumowicze przekonali aby sam budował  :big grin:  Czyli będzie to praca w weekendy i po pracy. Tylko jest jeden problem - z tego co pisał rozumiem, że na "budowę" ma około 60 kilometrów w jedną stronę. Tak więc na samo paliwo na dojazdy wyda z 10tyś. Ciekawe czy ma kondycje, predyspozycje, odpowiednią siłę woli i zdrowie na taką budowę. Bo jeszcze jak ktoś buduje dom w którym zamierza mieszkać to ta siła woli jest pewnie większa, natomiast robiąc "domek na weekendy" szybko chęci mogą minąć. Życzę powodzenia i spytam się w ogóle tak z ciekawości czy autor tematu ma w ogóle plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego na tej działce lub warunki zabudowy? Bo mówił, że już zamówił projekt. Mam nadzieję, że w ogóle będzie mógł taki dom wybudować na tej działce.

Ile m3 drewna nie pamiętam, ale coś mi świta, że 11.

----------


## Marcowy70

Zakładałem wątek z myślą o tym, żeby uzyskać parę prostych porad, a rozpętałem już ze dwie wojny światowe. Tych z Kargulami nie liczę  :big grin:  

Nie wszystko komentuję, ale czytam Was z uwagą i z każdej wypowiedzi coś tam dla siebie wyciągam. Wielkie dzięki, że chce się Wam dzielić wiedzą i czasem. A wiedza jest jak d*pa - każdy ma swoją  :yes:  Na razie skutecznie odwiedliście mnie od budowy na zgłoszenie i od budowy wersji szkieletowej, za to przekonaliście do paru rozwiązań, więc warto było tu zajrzeć. W międzyczasie znalazłem projekt budowy systemem gospodarczym, więc się przekonałem, że zlecanie wielu prac nie jest konieczne. Ale wiem też, że np. takiego dachu sam nie zrobię, choć ekipa zapewnia, że "trzeba tylko chcieć, wystarczy minimum umiejętności itp. itd...." 

Pewnik jest taki, że w piątek składam dokumenty na PnB. Sam jestem ciekaw, co z tych planów wyjdzie. Jeśli nie wyjdzie - bo np. przeszacuję budżet albo swoje zdolności budowlane - to są jeszcze inne opcje, np. wstrzymać na jakiś czas prace albo sprzedać nieruchomość. Działka ładna, więc nie stracę. Jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Frofo007

Marcowy: napisałeś "Mam ważne WZ na dom mieszkalny z poddaszem użytkowym" a chcesz budować parterówkę, architekt nie widzi problemu? Pozostałe rzeczy jak np. szerokość elewacji, kąt dachu itd się zgadzają?

Przykładowe koszty u mnie:

Projekt + badania gruntu + geodeta do mapki + geodeta do wyznaczenia budynku + adaptacja projektu - około 10tyś
Kier-bud - 3,5
Paliwo na dojazdy - 5tyś
Drenaż wokół budowy - 5tyś
Przyłącze prądu, przyłącze wody, szambo + doprowadzenie tych mediów do budynku około 10tyś
Utwardzenie terenu tłuczniem betonowym + zagospodarowanie wody deszczowej - 20tyś
Pralka, lodówka, zmywarka, płyta indukcyjna - 6tyś
Śmieci po budowie - 3 tyś
Badania gruntu nie były dla mnie łaskawe - wymiana gruntu pod płytą fundamentową - 15tyś

Razem: 77,5 tyś 

A przecież w tych kosztach nie ma w ogóle budowy domu, mebli itd.

Widocznie jakiś głupi i naiwny jestem skoro za tą kwotę miałbym" 2 domy do zamieszkania  :big grin:  Niestety aż taki elokwentny jak użytkownik stos nie jestem :/

----------


## Marcowy70

> Marcowy: napisałeś "Mam ważne WZ na dom mieszkalny z poddaszem użytkowym" a chcesz budować parterówkę, architekt nie widzi problemu? Pozostałe rzeczy jak np. szerokość elewacji, kąt dachu itd się zgadzają?


Nie widzi i się zgadzają  :smile: 

A propos Twoich kosztów: na razie mogę potwierdzić tylko te poniżej, ale już widzę, że moje są niższe: 

- Projekt (1.000 ) + badania gruntu (700) + geodeta do mapki (700) + geodeta do wyznaczenia budynku (450) + adaptacja projektu (2.000) - czyli 4.850 zł. 
- Kier-bud - maks. 1,5 tys.

----------


## Frofo007

> A propos Twoich kosztów: na razie mogę potwierdzić tylko te poniżej, ale już widzę, że moje są niższe: 
> 
> - Projekt (1.000 ) + badania gruntu (700) + geodeta do mapki (700) + geodeta do wyznaczenia budynku (450) + adaptacja projektu (2.000) - czyli 4.850 zł. 
> - Kier-bud - maks. 1,5 tys.


Mały dom i inny rejon to może geodeta i kierbud ciut tańszy. Co do adaptacji projektu to co masz w cenie 2tyś? Masz w tym np. projekt wody i uzgodnienia w urzędzie? Jakieś zmiany projektu gotowego? U mnie architekt 4tyś + 2,5tyś projekt gotowy.




> Umiejętność czytanie ze zrozumieniem by Ci się przydała.
> Gdzie ja napisałem o 2 domach do zamieszkania?
> Jeden dom to garaż a drugi w stanie do zamieszkania ma powierzchnię użytkową ok 55 m2 przy 35 m2 powierzchni zabudowy.
> Manipuluj dalej czytelnikami.


Przecież sam manipulujesz czytelnikami - piszesz o 2 domach. Nie mogłeś napisać dom i garaż? Tylko "2 domy"?  :big grin: 
Pisałeś "o powierzchni 35m2 każdy." a teraz piszesz o powierzchni zabudowy  :big grin: 
Gdybyś napisał: "wybudowałem budynek gospodarczy o powierzchni zabudowy 35m2 oraz garaż o tej samej powierzchni zabudowy" - to byś wówczas nie manipulował faktami.

No i tak z ciekawości ile wydałeś na meble kuchenne i sprzęt AGD? Skoro na budynek gospodarczy do zamieszkania i garaż wydałeś 82tyś?

Kolega buduje też budynek gospodarczy, wszystko robi sam i na materiały wydał 70tyś, tylko on okna dostał, schody dostał, drzwi dostał itd.

----------


## Frofo007

Ja buduje dom pracowni Archon oni jako jedni z nielicznych podają realne ceny budowy. Tu masz dom podobny do Twojego projektu: https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...roduct-heading 61m2. Kosztorys "średnie ceny budowy" wychodzi 247tyś zł brutto (z VAT 8%). To naprawdę jest realna cena za taki dom. Jak samemu się wszystko zrobi to pewnie z 100tyś można zaoszczędzić, ale wątpię, że więcej. Także nie wierz w te "2 domy" za 82tyś  :big grin:

----------


## Frofo007

> Właśnie udowodniłeś że czytania ze zrozumieniem nie opanowałeś.
> Pogrążaj się dalej.


Chłopie wybudowałeś budynek gospodarczy i garaż a piszesz, że wybudowałeś "2 domy". Ani jedno ani drugie to nie jest dom. Przecież to Ty się pogrążyłeś  :big grin: 




> Powiedz koledze że coś źle robi skoro go to tyle kosztuje.


Dobra, powiem mu, że w tej cenie powinien 2 domy zrobić a nie jeden  :big grin:  Dodać jeszcze, że chyba jakiś szalony jest, że aż tyle hajsu wydał?  :big grin:

----------


## Frofo007

> Twoja sprawa.
> Płać dalej setki tysięcy za budowę domu kiedy mógłbyś płacić dziesiątki. 
> Poza tym, porównujesz koszty Twojego domu o powierzchni calkowitej 250m2 z domem autora o powierzchni 65m2.
> Bądź choć przez chwilę rozsądny i obiektywny w tym co piszesz.


Mój dom ma 190m2 po podłodze. Nie wiem skąd wziąłeś 250m2. Na gotowo wyjdzie około 3700zł za m2 i wbrew pozorom sporo pracy własnej. Skoro autor ma dom 63m2 to i tak wychodzi 63 * 3700zł = 233100zł czyli mniej więcej tyle ile podaje pracownia Archonu za dom o podobnym metrażu. Bo to są REALNE koszty budowy a nie jakieś bajki typu 2 domy za 82tyś  :big grin:  Za 82tyś to możesz jakieś małe auto kupić a nie 2 domy wybudować  :big tongue: 

Dlaczego nie pochwalisz się ile Cię kosztowały meble kuchenne i sprzęt AGD do tego domu? 2000zł czy mniej?  :big grin:

----------


## Frofo007

> Chłopie Ty chyba masz jakieś wizje bo nie wiem skąd wiesz jak wyglądają ten mój dom i garaż?
> Też Ci powiem że stawiasz jakąś szopę za grube pieniądze, a pracownia architektoniczna wmówiła Ci że to dom.


Powiedz mi czy masz pozwolenie na budowę? Jeśli nie masz pozwolenie to nie wybudowałeś domu tylko budynek gospodarczy. Ja buduje "budynek jednorodzinny" bo tak mam napisane na pozwoleniu na budowę.
Skoro na "dom" do wprowadzenia i garaż wydałeś 82tyś to mogę sobie wyobrazić jak to wygląda  :big tongue:  No wybacz, ale wbrew pozorom oszczędzam na czym się da, sporo rzeczy zrobiłem sam, fakt, standard budynku i wykończenia jest "od średniego do dobrego", ale pójdzie 3700zł za każdy m2 po podłodze (czyli też z garażem).

----------


## swierol

> Marcowy: napisałeś "Mam ważne WZ na dom mieszkalny z poddaszem użytkowym" a chcesz budować parterówkę, architekt nie widzi problemu? Pozostałe rzeczy jak np. szerokość elewacji, kąt dachu itd się zgadzają?
> 
> Przykładowe koszty u mnie:
> 
> Projekt + badania gruntu + geodeta do mapki + geodeta do wyznaczenia budynku + adaptacja projektu - około 10tyś
> Kier-bud - 3,5
> Paliwo na dojazdy - 5tyś
> Drenaż wokół budowy - 5tyś
> Przyłącze prądu, przyłącze wody, szambo + doprowadzenie tych mediów do budynku około 10tyś
> ...


WZ to nie to samo co MPZP. W WZ zawarte jest to co możesz zbudować a nie to co musisz zbudować.
Często jest tak, że ludzi budujący domki letniskowe, budują je na terenach, które znają, znają tubylców i często badania gleby są zbędne.
Ja przy swoim domku nie planuje podjazdów z kostki, ogrodzenie kutego na klinkierze.
Zagospodarowanie wody deszczowej? "Wody opadowe z budynków będą odprowadzone powierzchniowo na nie utwardzony teren działki inwestora" To cytat z mojego projektu.
Piszę o tym dlatego, że miejsce inwestycja często ma bardzo duże znaczenie w kosztach realizacji.
Póki co mam stan zero budynku bez docieplonych fundamentów. Gdybym miał doliczyć do tego projekt kosztowało by to 26-27 tys. 
Ogrodzenie działki, woda, prąd, garaż to w sumie ok 20tys ale tego teraz nie liczę bo te koszty poniósłbym nawet gdybym domku nie budował.
Ja jednak proponuje szczegółową kalkulacje budowy domu własnymi siłami. Może się okazać, że wzięcie ekipy aż tak bardzo nie obali naszego budżetu.
Za wyżej opisany stan zapłaciłem 3700 zł.

----------


## Frofo007

> WZ to nie to samo co MPZP. W WZ zawarte jest to co możesz zbudować a nie to co musisz zbudować....
> Póki co mam stan zero budynku bez docieplonych fundamentów. Gdybym miał doliczyć do tego projekt kosztowało by to 26-27 tys. 
> Ogrodzenie działki, woda, prąd, garaż to w sumie ok 20tys ale tego teraz nie liczę bo te koszty poniósłbym nawet gdybym domku nie budował.
> Ja jednak proponuje szczegółową kalkulacje budowy domu własnymi siłami. Może się okazać, że wzięcie ekipy aż tak bardzo nie obali naszego budżetu.
> Za wyżej opisany stan zapłaciłem 3700 zł.


U mnie w urzędzie musiałem wybudować budynek taki jak określono w WZ, czyli np. kąt nachylenia dachu 45 stopni, kalenica dachu równoległa do drogi, szerokość elewacji od 10 do 13m, linia zabudowy 5m od granicy działki, wysokość do 12m, itd.
No właśnie masz stan 0 a wydałeś 46tyś bez docieplonych fundamentów. A dom ile m2?




> Co do standardu w moim domu to nie mam wpływu na Twoją wyobraźnię ale znowu z tego co piszesz wnioskuję że masz ją bardzo ograniczoną.
> Patrząc na te ceny usług które tu podałeś widzę że jednak oszczędzanie Ci nie wychodzi.


W moim rejonie wychodzi mi oszczędnie. Ale to jest miasto wojewódzkie to ceny są inne niż gdzieś na prowincji.
A co do Twojego standardu to cena mówi wszystko. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbwLr6xaGeU - tutaj masz REMONT i wyposażenie 39m2 kawalerki, koszt 155tyś zł. Standard powiedziałbym, że średni. Więc jak Ty mogłeś wybudować dom 55m2 po podłodze, garaż (30m2 po podłodze, tak?) i wykończyć do wprowadzki za połowę kwoty jaką ktoś wydał na remont kawalerki i umeblowanie?  :big grin:  Wychodzi na to, że masz standard bardzo niski i/lub niekompletny. Do teraz nie chcesz mi napisać ile kosztowały meble kuchenne i sprzęt AGD. Matematyki się nie oszuka, ale po co komuś wmawiać, że za 82tyś można 2 domy wybudować. Napisałbyś: budynek gospodarczy na zgłoszenie + garaż, niski standard i bym się nie czepiał tylko pogratulował, że tak tanio się udało.

----------


## Frofo007

> Jeżeli Mazowsze, 60 km od Warszawy to prowincja to ok, mieszkam na prowincji. 
> 
> 
> Tu nie chodzi o matematykę tylko o umiejętne wydawanie swoich pieniędzy.
> Trochę szczegółów:
> 1. Dom konstrukcja szkieletowa
> 2. ściany z 25 cm ociepleniem wełną 0.032
> 3. Dach z 25 cm ociepleniem wełną 0.032
> 4. Na dole łazienka ze ścianami i podłogą wyłożone płytkami gresowymi. Prysznic, umywalka, i  WC podwieszony Cersanit.
> ...


Czyli wychodzi 110m2 po podłodze za 82tyś = 745zł za m2. Gdzie 55m2 jest "do zamieszkania"  :big grin:  Jeszcze raz to napiszę - musisz mieć niski standard, inaczej nie jest to możliwe. Kolega za przygotowanie mieszkania od stanu deweloperskiego pod klucz 53m2 wydał 100tyś pln materiał + robocizna + pełne umeblowanie. 

Te płytki gresowe jakie masz? U mnie płytki + klej na sam parter kosztowały kilkaście tyś i w garażu i pom gosp mam jakieś tanie po 25zł m2, w łazience i na podłogach na dole w części mieszkalnej płytki po 95zł m2 (kupione przez internet a w sklepie lokalnym ich cena to 140zł, także jak widać też oszczędzam na czym się da). Pralkę kupiłem za 800zł, więc jedną z najtańszych w sklepie. Kolega na samo drewno konstrukcyjne z tego co mówił wydał 35tyś na swój dom 35m2 po obrysie. Także Ty na 2 takie domy byś wydał 70tyś. Albo  on przesadził z solidnością albo coś kręcisz.

----------


## swierol

Nawet nie będę oglądał tego filmiku bo nie chce nikogo obrazić. Razem z żoną mieszkamy w mieście wojewódzkim  :smile:  i na remont kompletny mieszkania 50,05m2 razem z instalacjami 6 lat temu wydaliśmy przynajmniej o 100tys mniej. Do tej pory nic się nie rozleciało. Jak ktoś chce dużo wydać to wyda.
Ja buduję domek 69m2.
Ok, wydałem 46tys ale mam stan zero. Jak dojdę do Twojej kwoty będę już miał dach pokryty papą (przynajmniej).
To nie konkurs kto wydał mniej bo wierze, że budując się w mieście i budując dom o te 40-50 m2 większy można naprawdę płacić dużo większe sumy.
Możemy dalej się licytować kto i ile za co zapłacił ale dla mnie to nie ma sensu. Trzeba popytać u siebie w okolicy jak to wygląda a nie czytać na forum, na którym widać same skrajności.

----------


## Marcowy70

> Mały dom i inny rejon to może geodeta i kierbud ciut tańszy. Co do adaptacji projektu to co masz w cenie 2tyś? Masz w tym np. projekt wody i uzgodnienia w urzędzie? Jakieś zmiany projektu gotowego? U mnie architekt 4tyś + 2,5tyś projekt gotowy.


W cenie 2 tys. mam... chyba wszystko  :smile:  Tj. zmiana układu pomieszczeń (nawet z ingerowaniem w konstrukcję, bo architekt proponuje powiększyć drzwi balkonowe, ale jeszcze o tym rozmawiamy), zmiana systemu ogrzewania, zmiany w instalacjach wod-kan, projekt zagospodarowania terenu, skompletowanie dokumentów i złożenie ich w urzędzie. Tzn. składanie, póki nie będzie kompletu, Czyli "success fee"  :wink:  Studnię mam własną, będzie własna oczyszczalnia, prąd już jest (RBT-ka już stoi na działce).

Architekt jest mężem koleżanki, więc mam zniżkę. Ale wcześniej rozmawiałem z inną, lokalną panią architekt - stawka była taka sama. To 70 km od Warszawy, ale stawki na szczęście już nie warszawskie  :yes:

----------


## Frofo007

> Nawet nie będę oglądał tego filmiku bo nie chce nikogo obrazić. Razem z żoną mieszkamy w mieście wojewódzkim  i na remont kompletny mieszkania 50,05m2 razem z instalacjami 6 lat temu wydaliśmy przynajmniej o 100tys mniej. Do tej pory nic się nie rozleciało. Jak ktoś chce dużo wydać to wyda.
> Ja buduję domek 69m2.
> Ok, wydałem 46tys ale mam stan zero. Jak dojdę do Twojej kwoty będę już miał dach pokryty papą (przynajmniej).


Wszystko zależy od tego kto w jaki standard celuje. Moim zdaniem za 50tyś nie zrobisz generalnego remontu mieszkania + meble w średnim standardzie bo sama kuchnia + sprzęt AGD do mieszkania w średnim standardzie kosztuje około 20tyś. Średni standard to jakaś tania zmywarka, meble kuchenne na wymiar z jakimiś systemami, kafle w łazience po te 100zł m2 itd.

A co do tego ile wydasz na budowę - wybuduj się najpierw to sam się przekonasz ile to kosztuje. Masz stan zero (w sumie jeszcze nie skończony) a stos to już pewnie w tej kasie miał "2 domy" w stanie surowym zamkniętym  :big grin:  Także jak widać każdy przypadek jest inny tak samo jak każdy dom jest inny. U mnie wszystkie papiery, przyłącza + SSZ wyniósł 275tyś, czyli 1,447zł za m2. System zlecony. W tym rolety, system inteligentnego domu, 2x drzwi zewnętrze, dachówka ceramiczna. Ciekaw jestem ile Ty wydasz za m2. Bo póki co stan 0 wyniósł Cię 666zł m2.




> W cenie 2 tys. mam... chyba wszystko


No to masz świetną cenę, gratuluję, aby tak dalej to może w tych 150tyś się zmieścisz.






> Strasznie lubisz wydawać pieniądze.


Nie lubię i uważam, że mało wydaje  :big tongue:  Tylko Ty porównujesz mój parter 95m2 ze swoimi 27,5m2 - tu jest różnica. Myślę, że biorąc pod uwagę powierzchnię to wydaliśmy podobnie (ja mam jeszcze płytki na wszystkich ścianach pom. gosp., które ma około 10m2 powierzchni).

----------


## swierol

> Wszystko zależy od tego kto w jaki standard celuje. Moim zdaniem za 50tyś nie zrobisz generalnego remontu mieszkania + meble w średnim standardzie bo sama kuchnia + sprzęt AGD do mieszkania w średnim standardzie kosztuje około 20tyś. Średni standard to jakaś tania zmywarka, meble kuchenne na wymiar z jakimiś systemami, kafle w łazience po te 100zł m2 itd.
> 
> A co do tego ile wydasz na budowę - wybuduj się najpierw to sam się przekonasz ile to kosztuje. Masz stan zero (w sumie jeszcze nie skończony) a stos to już pewnie w tej kasie miał "2 domy" w stanie surowym zamkniętym  Także jak widać każdy przypadek jest inny tak samo jak każdy dom jest inny. U mnie wszystkie papiery, przyłącza + SSZ wyniósł 275tyś, czyli 1,447zł za m2. System zlecony. W tym rolety, system inteligentnego domu, 2x drzwi zewnętrze, dachówka ceramiczna. Ciekaw jestem ile Ty wydasz za m2. Bo póki co stan 0 wyniósł Cię 666zł m2.
> 
> 
> 
> No to masz świetną cenę, gratuluję, aby tak dalej to może w tych 150tyś się zmieścisz.
> 
> 
> ...


Kolego chwalisz się czy żalisz? Nikt w domu rekeacyjny (a przynajmniej ja) nie będę instalował rolet, systemu inteligentnego domu i innych wodotrysków. Ja nie liczę ile mi wyjdzie za m2, ma być solidnie, dobrze i bez wysokich rachunków do zapłaty. A jeśli mi wyjdzie taniej niż 1447,00 zł tzn, że obalę mit, że m2 małego domu wychodzi drożej niż większego. A ile Ci wyszło za stan deweloperski?

----------


## Frofo007

> To raczej Ty porównujesz swój dom o powierzchni 250 m2 z domem autora lub moim i strasznie się denerwujesz że można tanio zbudować dom, a Ty tyle wydajesz.
> Co do płytek to czy Ty rzeczywiście uważasz że wydaliśmy podobnie?
> Twoje płytki są przecież ponad 50% droższe z metra od moich.
> Ktoś tu coś pisał o matematyce.


Ja porównuje cenę za m2 więc nie ma znaczenia ile m2 ma kogo dom.
Twojego budynku gospodarczego ogrzewanego czystym prądem i nie dokończonego z zupełnie innych materiałów nie porównuje do normalnego domu jednorodzinnego.
A uważam, że na podłogi wydaliśmy podobnie w przeliczeniu na m2, bo gdybyś potrafił czytać ze zrozumieniem to byś wiedział, że w garażu i pom gosp mam płytki za 25zł m2. A w części mieszkalnej - 95zł. 60m2 mam w części mieszkalnej po 95zł m2, oraz 35m2 w garażu + pom. gosp. Daje to 60 * 95 = 5700zł. 35 * 25zł = 875zł. Razem: 5700 + 875 = 6575zł. Po podzieleniu przez 95m2 wychodzi, że m2 płytek na podłodze u mnie kosztował 69zł a u Ciebie 60zł. Więc wydaliśmy podobną kwotę. Gdybyś potrafił czytać ze zrozumieniem i znał podstawy matematyki to byś mi nie zarzucał, że moje płytki są droższe o 50%  :big tongue:

----------


## Frofo007

> Kolego chwalisz się czy żalisz? A jeśli mi wyjdzie taniej niż 1447,00 zł tzn, że obalę mit, że m2 małego domu wychodzi drożej niż większego. A ile Ci wyszło za stan deweloperski?


Ani się nie chwalę ani się nie żalę, pisałeś, że ja dużo wydałem a u mnie wyszło 1447zł za m2 z "wodotryskami" a u Ciebie póki co stan zero 666zł za m2. Więc spokojnie z stanem SSZ możesz dobić do mojej kwoty, która według Ciebie jest "drogo".

Stan deweloperski bez ogrodzenia, utwardzenia itp. 503tyś - 2647zł za m2. System inteligentny dom, pompa ciepła, wentylacja mechaniczna, parapety granitowe, elewacja z tynkiem caparol carbopor - mniej więcej tej jakości materiały. Ja uważam, że tanio, ale zaraz będzie, że się żale, że się chwale i inne takie  :big grin:

----------


## Frofo007

> Weź ty się chłopie opanuj.
> Przestań mój dom nazywać niedokończonym budynkiem gospodarczym bo nic o nim nie wiesz.
> Zachowujesz się jak "smart ass" bo wydajesz setki tysięcy na swoją szopę a innych którzy budują taniej poniżasz.
> 
> Czy ja Ci napisałem po ile mam płytki w swoim garażu mądralo?


A gdzie ja Cię poniżam?  :big grin:  Bo napisałem, że 2 domów nie można wybudować za 82tyś?  :big grin:  Sam napisałeś, że na dachu masz papę, jeśli tak już ma zostać to ok, jest dokończony. Z uwagi na to, że jest to budynek do 35m pow zabudowy to jest to budynek gospodarczy, nie wiem co Ci nie pasuje skoro taka jest prawda? To Ty ze mnie robisz idiotę, który płaci setki tysięcy złotych a ma taki sam dom jak Ty  :big grin:  Ja po prostu chcę przestrzec ludzi, którzy zaczynają budowę przed hurra optymistycznymi założeniami, że wydadzą "82tyś na dwa domy" bo to nie jest prawda. Nikogo nie obrażam tylko piszę jak jest. Przecież udowodniłem, że na parterze mamy płytki w podobnej cenie, to Twoim zdaniem ja się chwalę?  :big grin:  Jak rozmawiamy o kosztach to podaje swoje koszty, które według mnie są niskie.

----------


## Frofo007

> To słabo, bo sąsiad pewnie swój ma za 3000 za m2.
> Musisz jeszcze więcej wodotrysków zainstalować żeby być lepszym od niego.
> Wiesz co, zerwij te płytki po 95 za m2 i zainstaluj takie po 200 i pokaż sąsiadowi fakturę za nie.
> Sąsiad zieleniej z zazdrości.


Nie moja wina, że masz jakieś kompleksy. Ja normalnie rozmawiam. Kwoty, które wydaje są podobne do realnego kosztorysu pracowni Archon, z której mam projekt. Wydałem na budowę z 30% więcej niż na początku zakładałem bo się naczytałem takich jak Ty co pół darmo budują no i ciężko było. Dlatego chcę przestrzec innych, nie wiem dlaczego to Cię poniża? Nie wiem też czym niby się chwalę? Nie moja wina, że masz kompleksy i napisanie kilku słów prawdy aż tak Cię boli.

----------


## Frofo007

> Obrażasz mnie bo zarzucasz mi kłamstwo.
> Na zgłoszenie można zbudować dom do zamieszkania rekreacyjnego i nie tylko dom gospodarczy, ale ty mądralo oczywiście to wiesz bo ty wiesz wszytko.


Napisałeś, że wybudowałeś 2 domy za 82tyś - i skłamałeś. Wybudowałeś jeden dom do zamieszkania rekreacyjnego (niektórzy na to mówią altanka działkowa) i garaż. To jest fakt. Ja rozumiem, że jesteś z tego domu zadowolony, mało wydałeś, podziwiam. Tylko nie wmawiaj innym, że za pół darmo się wybudują bo potem stoją pustostany gdyż ludzie nie są w stanie pociągnąć dalej budowy. Jest różnica jeśli ktoś robi normalnie dach, czyli jakaś blacho-dachówka, rynny, podbitka itp. a co innego w domku rekreacyjnym - papa, koszta są zupełnie inne. Ja wolę aby ktoś sobie założył, że wyda więcej i miło się rozczarował niż "Twoje ceny" i nie dokończył budowy.

----------


## Frofo007

> Ciężko się takim typkiem jak ty rozmawia bo mu się wydaje że wszystkie rozumy pozjadał.
> Zielonego pojęcia nie masz jak mój dom wygląda i obrażasz mnie pisząc że kłamię.
> Nie zasługujesz na to żeby z tobą dalej dyskutować.
> plonk|


Akurat napisałeś jak Twój dom jest zbudowany, co na elewacji, co na dachu, że 35m2 pow zabudowy itd. Tak więc mniej więcej wiem jak wygląda  :big tongue:  Znowu nie masz racji i kłamiesz.
Ps. również nie mam zamiaru z Tobą dyskutować, mam nadzieję, że choć jedna osoba gdy przeczyta to o czym pisałem uchroni się przed finansowymi tarapatami.
Ps2. jak ktoś nie ma merytorycznych argumentów to ucieka się do wycieczek personalnych... no cóż typowe u pewnej grupy ludzi :/

----------


## swierol

Na zgłoszenie można zbudować normalny nawet 200m2 dom mieszkalny. Ja właśnie buduję na zgłoszenie. Niewiele rózni się od PnB, papiery które trzeba zgromadzić są te same, kierownik budowy itd.
Frofo wiem ze chcesz Nam pokazać, że za swoj standard wydałeś stosunkowo mało a i domu też nie masz małego. Widzisz nie masz jeszcze ogrodzenia a ja już mam :big tongue:  I co jestem lepszy? Nie, bo przede mną jeszcze długa droga. Koszty za m2 pewnie u mnie wyjdą mniejsze ze względu na to, że w domku rekreacyjnym nie potrzebuje cudów. Połowe działki zalesie a na reszcie będzie trawka tzn trawa :smile:  A to wiadomo tańsze niż krawężniki i kostka. Jak kolega swojego domku w 80tys nie zamknie to zrobi to w przyszłym roku. Moim zdaniem musimy się skupić na sposobach obniżenia tych kosztów do minimum przy akceptowalnej jakości materiałów.

----------


## Frofo007

> Na zgłoszenie można zbudować normalny nawet 200m2 dom mieszkalny. Ja właśnie buduję na zgłoszenie. Niewiele rózni się od PnB, papiery które trzeba zgromadzić są te same, kierownik budowy itd.
> Frofo wiem ze chcesz Nam pokazać, że za swoj standard wydałeś stosunkowo mało a i domu też nie masz małego. Widzisz nie masz jeszcze ogrodzenia a ja już mam I co jestem lepszy? Nie, bo przede mną jeszcze długa droga. Koszty za m2 pewnie u mnie wyjdą mniejsze ze względu na to, że w domku rekreacyjnym nie potrzebuje cudów. Połowe działki zalesie a na reszcie będzie trawka tzn trawa A to wiadomo tańsze niż krawężniki i kostka. Jak kolega swojego domku w 80tys nie zamknie to zrobi to w przyszłym roku. Moim zdaniem musimy się skupić na sposobach obniżenia tych kosztów do minimum przy akceptowalnej jakości materiałów.


Tak, można budować na zgłoszenie domek jednorodzinny mieszkalny, ale procedury i koszty są takie same jak w przypadku budowy na PnB. A zwracam na to uwagę bo budowa na PnB może być o około 15tyś droższa od budowy budynku gospodarczego/altany ogrodowej na zgłoszenie. Bo nie chodzi tylko o kierbuda, adaptację projektu itd. ale również o odbiory końcowe, które też kosztują. Ponadto budując dom mieszkalny trzeba spełnić różne warunki podrażające koszt budowy (np. powierzchnia kotłowni w m3, standard ocieplenia itp.). To nie jest tak, że ja się chwalę iż buduje się na PnB  :big grin:  tylko jak rozmawiamy o kosztach to uświadamiam ludzi, że taka budowa jest droższa od zgłoszenia budowy altany.

Dyskusja w ogóle toczy się o tym, że autor tematu buduje normalny dom na PnB, zakładam też, że będzie to jakiś normalny standard (czyli np. blacha na dachu, rynny, podbitka itd). Do dyskusji włącza się ktoś i pisze "wybudowałem 2 domy za 82tyś" - taka osoba wprowadza w błąd. Wtedy autor tematu sobie myśli "to za 80tyś wybuduje swój dom i jeszcze mi zostanie kasy" a nie jest to prawdą. Jak SSZ zrobi w tych pieniądzach to będzie dobrze. A z mojego doświadczenia SSZ to około 40% kosztów budowy.
Nie wiem też jak jest w innych miastach ale u mnie musiały być krawężniki i utwardzenie aby geodeta dokonał odbioru geodezyjnego budynku i zagospodarowania działki.

Kiedyś jak sam czytałem tematy o kosztach "ufałem" tym co budowali za pół darmo. Myślałem, że tacy co wydają setki tysięcy to nie liczą się z kasą a ja będę oglądał każdą złotówkę 2 razy i wybuduje się tanio. Niestety ale założenia założeniami a życie życiem. Jeśli ktoś buduje dom mieszkalny i robi to kompletnie od A do Z to niestety ale wyda około 3tyś za m2 stan deweloperski. Oczywiście można ten koszt obniżyć robocizną własną, ale to nadal będzie więcej niż "82tyś za 2 domy".

----------


## swierol

Ja na samym początku miałem budować coś na zgłoszenie do 35m2 w parterze. Po dłuższych namysłach doszedłem do wniosku, że lepiej zbudować domek jak "Pan Bóg przykazał" bo są to moje pieniądze i może być tak, że będę musiał to sprzedać, wtedy zupełnie inne pieniądze dostane. Co prawda zupełnie inne też wkładam ale będę mógł z tego korzystać bez ograniczeń. Nie buduj tego tylko dla siebie.
A co do odbiorów. Geodeta, który wytaczał mi budynek oferował się, że jeśli będę miał kanalizacje wewnątrz, szambo, instalacje elektryczną to mam zadzwonić i "załatwimy" Jak zdążyłeś zauważyć na prowincji bywa łatwiej. 
Teraz poluje na jakieś zimowe promocje na materiał na ściany. Ceny delikatnie odpuściły ale liczę na więcej.

----------


## Nurek_

> To co ja zbudowałem to jest najtańsza metoda posiadania domu.


Tak gwoli ścisłości, to to co zbudowałeś, to nie jest dom. Jest to budynek rekreacji indywidualnej zwany potocznie domkiem letniskowym.
Krótkie pytanie (i ma ma nadzieję krótka odpowiedź): jesteś zameldowany w swoim "domu", możesz to zrobić?

----------


## Frofo007

> Z tym Frofo007 nie da się rozmawiać o cenach bo on uważa że wszystkie rozumy a ten temat pozjadał.


Bo napisałem, że mnie budowa domu mieszkalnego kosztowała +- tyle ile wynika z kosztorysu pracowni Archon opracowanego na podstawie cen krajowych, publikowanych co kwartał w zeszytach "Sekocenbud"? Z Tobą się nie da rozmawiać bo piszesz "2 domy za 82tyś" a wychodzi na to, że wybudowałeś altanę ogrodową i garaż.




> Swoimi głupimi wpisami o konieczności wydania setek tysięcy na budowę domu chce chyba zniechęcić autora bo ja innego powodu nie widzę.


Wiele razy pisałem, że chcę aby autor tematu wiedział, że nie wyda 82tyś na "2 domy" tylko prawdopodobnie 150tyś na 1 dom robiąc wszystko samemu lub 250tyś zlecając prace. Bo tak wynika z realnych kosztorysów podobnych budynków w pracowni Archon + tak też wynika z mojego doświadczenia.




> Wydać kupę pieniędzy aby wszyscy wiedzieli że ma dom z wysokim standardem.


A gdzie ja pisałem, że mam dom z wysokim standardem?  :big grin:  Mam standard średni+. Taki jak większość ludzi, którzy budują domy mieszkalne.




> Taki właśnie jest Frofo007. Dla niego wyznacznikiem jakości/standardu jest ile pieniędzy wydał.


A gdzie ja tak napisałem? Natomiast jest to prawdą, że zazwyczaj za wyższą cenę otrzymujemy lepszą jakość. Po co przeczysz faktom? Zrobiłeś sobie swoją altanę, jesteś z niej zadowolony - fajnie, tylko po co obrażasz ludzi, którzy budują normalny dom o przeciętnym standardzie i robisz z nich kretynów, którzy nie dość, że przepłacają to jeszcze chełpią się tym ile co kosztowało. 




> Tych którzy się z nim nie zgadzają nazywa kłamcami i próbuje poniżyć nazywając ich dom altanką ogrodową lub budynkiem gospodarczym.


Ale Ty zaprzeczasz oczywistym faktom. Masz potocznie zwaną "altanę ogrodową", "domkiem letniskowym" czy budynkiem rekreacji indywidualnej i taki jest fakt. Źródło: https://rynekpierwotny.pl/wiadomosci...owlanego/9969/
Wybudowałeś sobie domek letniskowy i porównujesz go z domem mieszkalnym naśmiewając się i ubliżając komuś kto wybudował coś zupełnie innego od Ciebie. To tak jakbym ja teraz postawił garaż blaszany 5 x 6m za 2000zł i naśmiewał się z Ciebie, że Ty wydałeś 10 razy więcej.
Cała zwada między nami jest o to, że piszesz o "2 domach za 82tyś" a masz domek letniskowy i garaż. Twój domek przypomina te domki co masz na tzw. ogrodach Rod. A dom mieszkalny to taki dom jaki masz na ulicy z domami jednorodzinnymi, jeśli nie widzisz różnic to przykro mi. Bo Ty masz coś innego i pod względem prawnym jak i wizualnym.

----------


## Nurek_

> Jestem zameldowany na swojej działce na której stoi ten dom.


Meldujesz się w domu nie na działce. Może nieprecyzyjnie zadałem pytanie: czy jesteś zameldowany w tym domu?




> Jestem zameldowany na swojej działce na której stoi ten dom.
> Krótkie pytania.
> Przeczytałeś pierwszy post autora?
> Przeczytałeś co mu poradziłem?


Czytałem posty autora. Nie chce domku letniskowego tylko normalny dom do zamieszkania, z projektem, KB, geodetą itp. taki, w którym się bez problemu zamelduje i będzie mieszkał. A Ty ciągle swoje.




> Dom na zgłoszenie, jaki to ma wpływ na koszt jego budowy.
> Czy te 10k dodane za formalności zwiększy koszt jego budowy do kilkuset tysięcy?


Któryś raz już jest ten temat - *DOM* na zgłoszenie i na pozwolenie na budowę to praktycznie te same formalności. W obydwu przypadkach potrzebujesz projektu, KB, geodety itp. Więc róznica w kosztach między zgłoszeniem a pozwoleniem jest taka ile wydasz na paliwo jadąc odebrać pozwolenie. I tyle.
Chyba że mówimy o garażu, domku letniskowym itp do 35m2 - wtedy formalności nie potrzebujesz. Tylko, ze nie jest to dom.

----------


## Frofo007

> Tylko, ze nie jest to dom.


Zaraz zacznie Cię wyzywać, że się wywyższasz, że masz na meblach napisać co ile kosztowało tak aby każdy widział, że go poniżasz i że nie wiesz jak wygląda jego dom  :big grin: 
Bo jak wydałeś więcej od niego to aby się popisać a kasę to pewnie w ogóle ukradłeś  :big grin:

----------


## Marcowy70

Nowy dzień, nowa wojna  :wink:  

To zmieńmy temat: oglądam routery na kartę SIM, żeby na czas budowy umieścić go w blaszaku i podpiąć kamerę, a potem przenieść do domu i mieć normalny internet. Czy takie coś wystarczy?  
https://allegro.pl/oferta/domowy-mod...cka-8680858216 
Tanie, samo "wstaje" po przywróceniu napięcia, można podłączyć antenę zewnętrzną...

----------


## Kaizen

Tyko 3g. Operatorzy miewają dużo większy limit na transfer po LTE.
Ale najważniejsze, to sprawdź zasięg i realną prędkość 3G w swojej lokalizacji.

----------


## gawel

Ja mam ten https://allegro.pl/oferta/router-hua...21a14291fbf951 bardzo mocny u mnie działa w nju. Wifi ma zasięg do 50m

----------


## gawel

> Tyko 3g. Operatorzy miewają dużo większy limit na transfer po LTE.
> Ale najważniejsze, to sprawdź zasięg i realną prędkość 3G w swojej lokalizacji.


A nie lepiej LTE?

Tutaj można dośc dokąłdnie sprawdzic  http://beta.btsearch.pl

----------


## Marcowy70

No właśnie z zasięgiem jest kłopot, LTE raczej nigdy nie będzie, ale 3G łapie

----------


## Frofo007

> No właśnie z zasięgiem jest kłopot, LTE raczej nigdy nie będzie, ale 3G łapie


Pewnie 10 lat temu ktoś myślał, że nigdy tam nie będzie 3G.

----------


## Marcowy70

> Pewnie 10 lat temu ktoś myślał, że nigdy tam nie będzie 3G.


Witaj na zaczarowanym Podlasiu  :smile:

----------


## grzesio1712

Marcowy70, zdradzisz mniej więcej jaki rejon podlaskiego? Bo ostatnio zauważyłem poprawę w zasięgu LTE... jeszcze 2 lata temu w okolicach puszczy białowieskiej nic nie działało. Nie łapało ani polskich ani białoruskich sygnałów, po prostu dziura. Rok temu pojawił sie internet, momentami nawet LTE mignie.

----------


## Janekk1234

Brałeś pod uwagę płyty warstwowe jako materiał na ściany dach i podłogę?
Wydaje się to idealnym rozwiązaniem szybkiej w montażu i ciepłe.

----------


## Marcowy70

> zdradzisz mniej więcej jaki rejon podlaskiego?


Powiat węgrowski, czyli styk Podlasia i Mazowsza, gmina mało zurbanizowana. Na szczęście moja działka jest na otwartym terenie, więc 3G można złapać. Ale jak wracam z działki i dzwonię do żony, to wiem, że za wsią rozmowę przerwie  :smile: 




> Brałeś pod uwagę płyty warstwowe jako materiał na ściany dach i podłogę?
> Wydaje się to idealnym rozwiązaniem szybkiej w montażu i ciepłe.


I jakieś dwa razy droższe  :sad:  Chociaż sama idea "składania" domu na działce mi się podoba - gdybym miał odpowiedni budżet, to możliwe, że bym w to szedł.




> Jest jeszcze internet satelitarny.


No ale nie będę instalował w garażu-blaszaku internetu satelitarnego  :smile:

----------


## Janekk1234

> I jakieś dwa razy droższe  Chociaż sama idea "składania" domu na działce mi się podoba - gdybym miał odpowiedni budżet, to możliwe, że bym w to szedł.


myślalem że cenowo to jest podobne a nawet tańsze, z taką płytą dostajesz od razu poszycie dachu, sufit, nawet elewacji nie musisz robić...
a ile roboty mniej bo nie musisz stawiać murowanych ścian, kleić styropianu, elewacji

----------


## Marcowy70

Raczej nie  :no:  Pozbierałem parę ofert na dom drewniany z prefabrykatów, jedna z firm wyceniła mi SSZ 72 mkw. netto (jedna kondygnacja + poddasze użytkowe) na ponad 230 tys. zł netto. Technologia super - wklejam niżej fragment oferty - ale cena powala. 

Stosujemy wełnę mineralną twardą na elewacji. Wełna mineralna twarda wraz tynkami silikatowymi zapewnia idealny mikroklimat i zapewnia odpowiednią cyrkulacje wilgoci. Innowacyjnym rozwiązaniem wprowadzonym w ścianie zewnętrznej jest przestrzeń instalacyjna. Dzięki tej dodatkowej konstrukcji nie dochodzi do perforacji folii paroizolacyjnej znajdującej się tuż pod nią. Dobry dom energooszczędny zużywa nawet 3 razy mniej energii niż dom standardowy.

----------


## Apacer

> Jest jeszcze internet satelitarny.


Internet satelitarny tylko download ma z talerza, upload idzie po 3G/lte, a pingi wysokie

----------


## Kaizen

> Internet satelitarny tylko download ma z talerza, upload idzie po 3G/lte, a pingi wysokie


Już dawno nieaktualny ten upload. Opóźnienia jeszcze są problemem. Ale ciekawe, jak się sprawdzi Starlink.

----------


## gambit565

> Technologia super - wklejam niżej fragment oferty - ale cena powala. 
> 
> Stosujemy wełnę mineralną twardą na elewacji. Wełna mineralna twarda wraz tynkami silikatowymi zapewnia idealny mikroklimat i zapewnia odpowiednią cyrkulacje wilgoci. Innowacyjnym rozwiązaniem wprowadzonym w ścianie zewnętrznej jest przestrzeń instalacyjna. Dzięki tej dodatkowej konstrukcji nie dochodzi do perforacji folii paroizolacyjnej znajdującej się tuż pod nią. Dobry dom energooszczędny zużywa nawet 3 razy mniej energii niż dom standardowy.


Ale marketingowy belkot, az ciezko sie to czyta

----------


## swierol

> Raczej nie  Pozbierałem parę ofert na dom drewniany z prefabrykatów, jedna z firm wyceniła mi SSZ 72 mkw. netto (jedna kondygnacja + poddasze użytkowe) na ponad 230 tys. zł netto. Technologia super - wklejam niżej fragment oferty - ale cena powala. 
> 
> Stosujemy wełnę mineralną twardą na elewacji. Wełna mineralna twarda wraz tynkami silikatowymi zapewnia idealny mikroklimat i zapewnia odpowiednią cyrkulacje wilgoci. Innowacyjnym rozwiązaniem wprowadzonym w ścianie zewnętrznej jest przestrzeń instalacyjna. Dzięki tej dodatkowej konstrukcji nie dochodzi do perforacji folii paroizolacyjnej znajdującej się tuż pod nią. Dobry dom energooszczędny zużywa nawet 3 razy mniej energii niż dom standardowy.


Rzeczywiście cena z kosmosu. 
Taką kwotę brutto moja siostra dostała za 155m2 (z garażem) murowane dryfixem, z dachówką za SSO.
I jak tam idzie załatwianie papierów?

----------


## Marcowy70

> I jak tam idzie załatwianie papierów?


Wniosek o PnB złożony i opity  :smile:  Poza tym geodeta wytyczył wykop, więc już bym zamawiał koparkę. Ale architekt odradza, żeby ktoś nie podkablował, no i żeby poczekać do wiosny, żeby wykop nie spłynął. Ale skoro za tydzień ma być +15 stopni, to do wiosny może już być gotowy stan zero. 

Waszym zdaniem: zaczynać czy nie?

----------


## Kaizen

Jak nie zgłosiłeś rozpoczęcia prac, to czekaj.

----------


## Marcowy70

Na razie złożyłem wniosek. Poprosiłem tylko geodetę, żeby wbił cztery kołki w rogi przyszłego wykopu - w tygodniu przyjedzie blaszak, więc chciałbym go sensownie ustawić, a potem paliki będą dla koparkowego.

No i już mnie ręce świerzbią, żeby zacząć coś tam dłubać  :big grin:

----------


## swierol

> Na razie złożyłem wniosek. Poprosiłem tylko geodetę, żeby wbił cztery kołki w rogi przyszłego wykopu - w tygodniu przyjedzie blaszak, więc chciałbym go sensownie ustawić, a potem paliki będą dla koparkowego.
> 
> No i już mnie ręce świerzbią, żeby zacząć coś tam dłubać


Haha znam to :smile:  wykop możesz sobie zrobić ale bez pozwolenia raczej nic więcej. 
Dobrze pamiętam że będziesz budował na Podlasiu? Właśnie jeszcze leżę w wyrku bo wczoraj wrócił dobrze po 23. Byłem w Siemiatyczach, jechałem od Radomia. Muszę przyznać że piękne rejony, kiedyś wybiorę się na wakacje. 
A poza tym ciekawa historia. Jechałem na dworzec PKP w Siemiatyczach. Ku mojemu zdziwieniu dworzec maja 7km poza miastem w osobnej miejscowości Siemitycze-Stacja. Prawdziwie bajkowa kraina :smile:  
Ale składy budowlane widzidzislem że dobrze zaopatrzone.

----------


## Marcowy70

> Dobrze pamiętam że będziesz budował na Podlasiu?


W zasadzie to jeszcze Mazowsze, ale niektórzy tubylcy już "śledzikują" i kibicują Jagiellonii  :wink:  

Mam trochę wolnego między świętami, więc w ramach spalania kalorii przynajmniej łopatą obkopię - tyle chyba mogę  :Lol:

----------


## grzesio1712

Ja z kolei ostatnio się dowiedziałem, że ludzie z powiatu siemiatyckiego nie dzwonią po pogotowie, tylko sami jeżdżą do szpitali. A to dlatego, że pogotowie wozi do szpitala w Siemiatycznach, który nie ma dobrej renomy, natomiast sami jeżdżą do "pobliskiego" Sokołowa  :big grin: 

A czy roboty ziemne i palowanie przez geodetę to nie bedą roboty budowlane? I czy takie działania bez pozwolenia to nie będzie samowola?

----------


## Apacer

> Haha znam to wykop możesz sobie zrobić ale bez pozwolenia raczej nic więcej.


Bez pozwolenia budowlanego zatwierdzonego nawet wykopu nie można zrobić  :yes:

----------


## Marcowy70

> A czy roboty ziemne i palowanie przez geodetę to nie bedą roboty budowlane? I czy takie działania bez pozwolenia to nie będzie samowola?


Aż zapytałem prawnika... Ale stwierdził, że jeśli wbijanie palików nie służyło budowie, tylko zlokalizowaniu szopy obok przyszłego wykopu, to nie jest to część procesu budowlanego. Do samej czynności tyczenia nie jest potrzebne PnB, tylko zwykłe zgłoszenie prac przez geodetę w Ośrodku Dokumentacji Geodezyjnej i Kartograficznej. Ale jeśli zaraz po wytyczeniu wykopu wjechałaby koparka, to jasne, byłaby samowola.

----------


## grzesio1712

> Aż zapytałem prawnika... Ale stwierdził, że jeśli wbijanie palików nie służyło budowie, tylko zlokalizowaniu szopy obok przyszłego wykopu, to nie jest to część procesu budowlanego. Do samej czynności tyczenia nie jest potrzebne PnB, tylko zwykłe zgłoszenie prac przez geodetę w Ośrodku Dokumentacji Geodezyjnej i Kartograficznej. Ale jeśli zaraz po wytyczeniu wykopu wjechałaby koparka, to jasne, byłaby samowola.


Dzięki za informację, bo sam byłem ciekaw jak to jest i gdzie jest ta granica między samowolą a robotami przygotowawczymi.

----------


## Kaizen

> Aż zapytałem prawnika... Ale stwierdził, że jeśli wbijanie palików nie służyło budowie, tylko zlokalizowaniu szopy obok przyszłego wykopu, to nie jest to część procesu budowlanego.


Jaki sens ma płacenie geodecie za takie czynności, bez wpisania ich do DB? Chcesz potem płacić jeszcze raz?

Nie ma sensu też proszenie geodety, _żeby wbił cztery kołki w rogi przyszłego wykopu_ bo te paliki zostaną wykopane blyskawicznie przy uuwaniu humusu. Trzeba przygotować ławy z dala od wykopu na których geodeta wyznaczy osie.

----------


## Marcowy70

> Jaki sens ma płacenie geodecie za takie czynności, bez wpisania ich do DB? Chcesz potem płacić jeszcze raz?


Pewnie nie uwierzysz, ale wbicie tych palików dostałem gratis, tj. w zamian za zlecenie tyczenia osi budynku w wykopie - 450 zł za całość, czyli za dwie wizyty geodety. Okazja!  :smile: 




> Nie ma sensu też proszenie geodety, _żeby wbił cztery kołki w rogi przyszłego wykopu_ bo te paliki zostaną wykopane blyskawicznie przy uuwaniu humusu.


Paliki są wbite z marginesem, więc jeśli koparkowy będzie sprytny, to je ominie. A nawet jeśli nie, to przecież po zdjęciu hummusu kołki tak naprawdę już nie będą potrzebne - zarys wykopu będzie widoczny,

----------


## Kaizen

> Paliki są wbite z marginesem, więc jeśli koparkowy będzie sprytny, to je ominie. A nawet jeśli nie, to przecież po zdjęciu hummusu kołki tak naprawdę już nie będą potrzebne - zarys wykopu będzie widoczny,


Ile ten domek ma mieć? Tolerancja pomiedzy OK a "samowola budowlana" to 2%. A odległość od granicy działki jest nieprzekraczalna nawet o centymetr. Tak naprawdę precyzji potrzebujesz dopiero po wylaniu ław - bo jak ławy bedą kilka cm przesunięte, to nie ma tragedii. Ale ściany już trzeba stawiać precyzyjnie.

----------


## Frofo007

Kaizen: geodeta mi mówił (jak dobrze pamiętam), że 10cm to maksymalna rozbieżność sprzętu pomiarowego, który używa. Także jak nawet ściany będą o 10cm bliżej sąsiada to nie powinno być tragedii. No chyba, że trafi się na sąsiada czubka, który będzie się o te 10cm sądzić to wtedy nie wiem.

Z tego co Marcowy pisał teraz geodeta zaznaczył tylko miejsce, z którego będzie ściągnięty humus.

Marcowy: masz mega niskie koszty w porównaniu gdybyś budował się w wojewódzkim mieście. W Szczecinie 800zł wytyczenie budynku i każdy przyjazd geodety extra to minimum 200zł. Także Ty to masz za połowę ceny  :smile:  Ciekawe jak Cię policzą z dowozem materiałów budowanych jeśli miejsce Twojej budowy jest z dala od hurtowni.

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen: geodeta mi mówił (jak dobrze pamiętam), że 10cm to maksymalna rozbieżność sprzętu pomiarowego, który używa. Także jak nawet ściany będą o 10cm bliżej sąsiada to nie powinno być tragedii.


Nie ma tolerancji. Zmień geodetę, jak Ci takie bajki opowiada. Jak wyznaczy granicę działki, to od niej co do milimetra jest w stanie określić odległości.






> No chyba, że trafi się na sąsiada czubka, który będzie się o te 10cm sądzić to wtedy nie wiem.


Wystarczy, że na inwentaryzację powykonawczą przyjdzie taki, co dokładniej zmierzy i nie zechce się podpisać pod nieprawdą.

----------


## Frofo007

Kaizen: czyli Twoim zdaniem te tyczki geodezyjne mają dokładność co do 1 milimetra?

----------


## forgetit

> Nie ma tolerancji. Zmień geodetę, jak Ci takie bajki opowiada. Jak wyznaczy granicę działki, to od niej co do milimetra jest w stanie określić odległości.


To ja chętnie odkupię ten sprzęt, który mierzy z dokładnością +_ 0,00

----------


## swierol

Marcowy: masz mega niskie koszty w porównaniu gdybyś budował się w wojewódzkim mieście. W Szczecinie 800zł wytyczenie budynku i każdy przyjazd geodety extra to minimum 200zł. Także Ty to masz za połowę ceny  :smile:  Ciekawe jak Cię policzą z dowozem materiałów budowanych jeśli miejsce Twojej budowy jest z dala od hurtowni.[/QUOTE]

Tak to Panie Frofo wygląda z usługami w mniejszych miejscowościach lub nawet wioskach. A co do materiału. U mnie największa hurtownia w ogóle nie ma w sprzedaży silikatów. Mój budowlaniec, który teraz buduje dom 30km od mojej budowy mówił, że inwestor płacił za silikat 240/333/199 firmy na X.. 5,38 zł brutto przy ilości 125 palet (podobno duży dom) i transport miał za darmo. U mnie tych palet będzie około 40 czyli napewno dwa transporty. Pytałem w hurtowni w Kielcach to pan mi powiedział 5,50 + transport (3,80 x 70km x 4). To było moje pierwsze podejście. Na początku stycznia uderzam znowu do bliższym mi hurtowni, które wiem, że mają materiał, tą hurtownie w Kielcach odwiedziłem z tak zwanego "partyzanta" bo akurat przejeżdżałem.

----------


## Kaizen

> To ja chętnie odkupię ten sprzęt, który mierzy z dokładnością +_ 0,00


Naprawdę nie znasz sprzętu, co odmierzy 4m z dokładnością co do milimetra?

----------


## forgetit

> Naprawdę nie znasz sprzętu, co odmierzy 4m z dokładnością co do milimetra?


Czyli o geodezji też nie masz pojęcia, a się wypowiadasz. Jeśli myślisz, że wytyczenie budynku to pomiary odcinków o długościach 4m, to gratuluję.

----------


## Kaizen

> Czyli o geodezji też nie masz pojęcia, a się wypowiadasz. Jeśli myślisz, że wytyczenie budynku to pomiary odcinków o długościach 4m, to gratuluję.


Czyli to, że osie moich ścian zgadzały się co do milimetra wzgledem siebie należy rozpatrywać w kategorii cudów, bo w kategorii rzemiosła geodety mogły się rozjeżdżać o 10 cm w każdą stronę?

----------


## forgetit

No widzisz, o rachunku krakowianowym też nie słyszałeś?

----------


## Frofo007

> Czyli to, że osie moich ścian zgadzały się co do milimetra wzgledem siebie należy rozpatrywać w kategorii cudów, bo w kategorii rzemiosła geodety mogły się rozjeżdżać o 10 cm w każdą stronę?


Jak u mnie geodeta wytyczał budynek to było jeszcze pole, bez ogrodzeń, najbliższy budynek kilka działek dalej. Raczej ten GPS nie jest dokładny co do milimetra, jak dobrze pamiętam to 5cm jest max błąd pomiaru w każdą stronę, czyli 10cm może być błędu przy 2 pomiarach (raz 5cm w jedną stronę a potem 5cm w drugą). Wiadomo, że jak się tyczy budynek to pewnie tylko jeden punkt się tyczy według GPS a resztą na podstawie tego punktu tak aby odległości zgadzały się co do milimetra. Sporo urządzeń ma jakieś błędy pomiarowe, także tyczki geodezyjne pewnie też.

----------


## gawel

> Jak u mnie geodeta wytyczał budynek to było jeszcze pole, bez ogrodzeń, najbliższy budynek kilka działek dalej. Raczej ten GPS nie jest dokładny co do milimetra, jak dobrze pamiętam to 5cm jest max błąd pomiaru w każdą stronę, czyli 10cm może być błędu przy 2 pomiarach (raz 5cm w jedną stronę a potem 5cm w drugą). Wiadomo, że jak się tyczy budynek to pewnie tylko jeden punkt się tyczy według GPS a resztą na podstawie tego punktu tak aby odległości zgadzały się co do milimetra. Sporo urządzeń ma jakieś błędy pomiarowe, także tyczki geodezyjne pewnie też.


Masz Kaizen absolutną rację mam działkę 2200 m tak mi się wydawało ale przy akcie notarialnym okazało się że nie bo 2198 , bo były pomiary i rejestrze gruntów skorygowano a w KW nie. tak  że rozmiar i usytuowanie ma znaczenie  :tongue:  BTW Kw była od 1950 a wpis byl w 1995 roku a zmiana powierzchni nastapiła z 10 lat etmu

----------


## Janekk1234

Kaizen ma ściany postawione co do milimetra, a koszt budowy domu obliczył z. Dokładnością do jednego grosza.

----------


## gawel

> Kaizen ma ściany postawione co do milimetra, a koszt budowy domu obliczył z. Dokładnością do jednego grosza.


Czy to źle?

----------


## Janekk1234

> Czy to źle?


liczenie kosztów budowy co do jednego grosza jest conajmniej dziwne. Trudno mi uwierzyć że można tu zachować taką dokładność. Poza tym gdzie sens.

A muru nie postawisz z taką dokładnością bo to fizycznie nie możliwe, cegły mają większe odchyły od wymiaru.

----------


## gawel

> liczenie kosztów budowy co do jednego grosza jest conajmniej dziwne. Trudno mi uwierzyć że można tu zachować taką dokładność. Poza tym gdzie sens.
> 
> A muru nie postawisz z taką dokładnością bo to fizycznie nie możliwe, cegły mają większe odchyły od wymiaru.


Prawda o wymiarach wychodzi podczas układania podłóg i kafli bo brak kątów prostych rozwiewa wątpliwości.

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen ma ściany postawione co do milimetra


Kłamstwo celowe, czy brak umiejętności czytania ze zrozumieniem?




> liczenie kosztów budowy co do jednego grosza jest conajmniej dziwne. Trudno mi uwierzyć że można tu zachować taką dokładność. Poza tym gdzie sens.
> 
> A muru nie postawisz z taką dokładnością bo to fizycznie nie możliwe, cegły mają większe odchyły od wymiaru.


Co za problem przepisać dokładnie kwotę z faktury czy z płatności?
Chcesz podyskutować o precyzji stawiania muru? Po co? Ale jak chcesz... Moje bloczki wg producenta mają dokładność wymiarową na długość i szerokość 1,5mm. Ale co za problem BK przelecieć tarką, gdyby była taka potrzeba?

----------


## Janekk1234

Podawanie że na budowę się wydało 543765pln i 46 groszy jest po prostu głupie i świadczy o jakimś odchyleniu  :wink: 
Ale jak to się mówi każdy ma jakiegoś bzika  :wink:  

Peace.

----------


## Kaizen

> Podawanie że na budowę się wydało 543765pln i 46 groszy jest po prostu głupie i świadczy o jakimś odchyleniu


Każda firma poda Ci koszty z taką dokładnością. I świadczy to o dokładności, a nie że zapomniałem o kilku fakturach i tak z grubsza zaokrąglałem. Każde zaokrąglanie jest tendencyjne i dowodzi braku wiarygodnych danych.

----------


## Janekk1234

> Każda firma poda Ci koszty z taką dokładnością. I świadczy to o dokładności, a nie że zapomniałem o kilku fakturach i tak z grubsza zaokrąglałem. Każde zaokrąglanie jest tendencyjne i dowodzi braku wiarygodnych danych.


Są wartości które należy pomijać i zaokraglac. Bawienie się w grosze przy setkach tysięcy jest śmieszne i nic nam nie mówi.
Nawet na kolei czas odjazdu podają z dokładnością co do minuty a nie sekundy.
Rekord w biegu na setkę podany jest co do drugiej części po przecinku. A mogliby by to zrobić dokładniej.

----------


## swierol

> Każda firma poda Ci koszty z taką dokładnością. I świadczy to o dokładności, a nie że zapomniałem o kilku fakturach i tak z grubsza zaokrąglałem. Każde zaokrąglanie jest tendencyjne i dowodzi braku wiarygodnych danych.


Teraz Panie Kaizen przegiąłeś. Czytam te bez pomocne posty ale większej bzdury nie słyszałem. Ja nie dostawałem ofert z dwoma miejscami po przecinku. Małego tego, były to kwoty zaokrąglane do 100 zł. Nawet gdyby mi wykonawca za murowanie wyliczył 3961,00 to i tak bym mu dał 4000,00 żeby nie wyjść na idiotę.
W dzienniku chyba mam wklejone zdjęcie z cenami poszczególnych materiałów zaokrąglonymi do pełnych złotych.
Apeluje o powrót do rzeczowej wymiany zdań.

----------


## gawel

> Są wartości które należy pomijać i zaokraglac. Bawienie się w grosze przy setkach tysięcy jest śmieszne i nic nam nie mówi.
> Nawet na kolei czas odjazdu podają z dokładnością co do minuty a nie sekundy.
> Rekord w biegu na setkę podany jest co do drugiej części po przecinku. A mogliby by to zrobić dokładniej.


I tak i nie kupując samochód za 152  673, 89 zł Ja nie będzie przelewu od ciebie na te kwotę to zamiast samochodu dostaniesz skan środkowego palca od dilera.

----------


## gawel

> Każda firma poda Ci koszty z taką dokładnością. I świadczy to o dokładności, a nie że zapomniałem o kilku fakturach i tak z grubsza zaokrąglałem. Każde zaokrąglanie jest tendencyjne i dowodzi braku wiarygodnych danych.


Masz rację takie zaokrąglanie w dól może mieć charakter opustu cenowego i jest stosowane ale wyliczenie ceny oferty jest co do grosza. Jeżeli bierzesz jako wykonawce hochsztaplera na KRUsie to on nie płaci niczego i vatu też nie wiec może bredzić co do ceny i to jest kosmos. Cena zależy od stopnia jego chwilowego upojenia   :roll eyes:

----------


## gawel

> Teraz Panie Kaizen przegiąłeś. Czytam te bez pomocne posty ale większej bzdury nie słyszałem. Ja nie dostawałem ofert z dwoma miejscami po przecinku. Małego tego, były to kwoty zaokrąglane do 100 zł. Nawet gdyby mi wykonawca za murowanie wyliczył 3961,00 to i tak bym mu dał 4000,00 żeby nie wyjść na idiotę.
> W dzienniku chyba mam wklejone zdjęcie z cenami poszczególnych materiałów zaokrąglonymi do pełnych złotych.
> Apeluje o powrót do rzeczowej wymiany zdań.


To  że nie szanujesz własnych pieniędzy to jedno, ale płacenie cen z dupy może jakiegoś wykonawcę po prostu upokorzyć. Jeżeli powiesz że to dowód uznania dla jego pracy to OK ale jak rzucisz mu ochłap to jest to słabe. Twój wpis jest super pomocny i niebzdurny, gratuluje  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Teraz Panie Kaizen przegiąłeś. Czytam te bez pomocne posty ale większej bzdury nie słyszałem. Ja nie dostawałem ofert z dwoma miejscami po przecinku.


No proszę, a nasz forumowy kolega Fighter1983 sprzedał mi komin za 1696,17zł (brutto oczywiście). Z Ali i z Allegro prawie wszystko mam z groszami. W tym pozycje typu 7,04zł (dwa optoizolatory z przesyłką) jak i 1063,36 za monitoring. Nie zapłaciłbym tych groszy - nie dostałbym towaru.

Prąd budowlany (tak, ja uwzględniam - Ty nie?) - wszystkie faktury z groszami.

Naprawdę nic nie płaciłeś co do grosza? W markecie budowlanym ważysz gwoździe, żeby było bez groszy czy negocjujesz z kasjerką?

Czemu miałbym zaokrąglać? I to po kilkadziesiąt złotych każdą z 409 aktualnie pozycji w arkuszu? Żeby przekłamywać? Wolę rzetelne dane.

----------


## klaras

Moim zdaniem za 80 tys nie wybudujesz, nie da się.  Nawet systemem gospodarczym nie dasz rady, materiały są za drogie.

----------


## Janekk1234

To że płacimy w sklepach z groszami, to normalne, ja odniosłem się do twojego posta gdzie pisałeś ile wyszła cię budowa, z końcówką ilus tam groszy.
Dziwactwo i tyle.

----------


## Marcowy70

> Ile ten domek ma mieć? Tolerancja pomiedzy OK a "samowola budowlana" to 2%. A odległość od granicy działki jest nieprzekraczalna nawet o centymetr. Tak naprawdę precyzji potrzebujesz dopiero po wylaniu ław - bo jak ławy bedą kilka cm przesunięte, to nie ma tragedii. Ale ściany już trzeba stawiać precyzyjnie.


Chyba się nie rozumiemy. Poprosiłem geodetę, żeby wbił kołki pod wykop +1 metr w każdą stronę, bo po prostu chciałem wiedzieć, gdzie faktycznie stanie mój dom wyrysowany w PZT. Sprawa jest istotna z paru względów. Po pierwsze: miał przyjechać garaż-blaszak i chciałem go zlokalizować optymalnie na placu budowy. Druga sprawa: wokół przyszłego domu rośnie parę drzew, więc chciałem się upewnić, czy architekt to uwzględnił. Gdy już wykop powstanie, geodeta przyjedzie drugi raz i wytyczy precyzyjnie osie domu i poziom ław. Oglądałem to na filmach na Youtube - chyba faktycznie tyczy się to z dokładnością do milimetra, choć do końca nie wiem, jaka to magia  :smile: 




> Marcowy: masz mega niskie koszty w porównaniu gdybyś budował się w wojewódzkim mieście. W Szczecinie 800zł wytyczenie budynku i każdy przyjazd geodety extra to minimum 200zł. Także Ty to masz za połowę ceny  Ciekawe jak Cię policzą z dowozem materiałów budowanych jeśli miejsce Twojej budowy jest z dala od hurtowni.


Prawda, 70 km od Warszawy to już prawdziwa wieś, więc stawki stołeczne nie mają zastosowania  :smile:  Mój architekt jest z Piaseczna i normalnie nie byłoby mnie stać na jego usługi - za adaptację projektu + PZT wziął 2,5 tys., ale to mąż koleżanki. Sam mi np. doradził, żeby kierownika budowy wziąć lokalnego, bo w tzw. terenie stawka za każdą z pięciu wizyt wynosi 200 zł, a rozpuszczony kierbud z okolic Piaseczna weźmie za ten sam zakres usług 3-5 tys. Co do cen materiałów budowlanych: szczegółów jeszcze nie rozkminiałem, ale w okolicy jest parę składów budowlanych blisko siebie, więc liczę na dobre ceny. 

Nieustająco dziękuje za wszelkie uwagi i dyskusje. I zapraszam na piwo przy okazji przyszłej wiechy, jak Wam będzie po drodze  :big grin:

----------


## swierol

> No proszę, a nasz forumowy kolega Fighter1983 sprzedał mi komin za 1696,17zł (brutto oczywiście). Z Ali i z Allegro prawie wszystko mam z groszami. W tym pozycje typu 7,04zł (dwa optoizolatory z przesyłką) jak i 1063,36 za monitoring. Nie zapłaciłbym tych groszy - nie dostałbym towaru.
> 
> Prąd budowlany (tak, ja uwzględniam - Ty nie?) - wszystkie faktury z groszami.
> 
> Naprawdę nic nie płaciłeś co do grosza? W markecie budowlanym ważysz gwoździe, żeby było bez groszy czy negocjujesz z kasjerką?
> 
> Czemu miałbym zaokrąglać? I to po kilkadziesiąt złotych każdą z 409 aktualnie pozycji w arkuszu? Żeby przekłamywać? Wolę rzetelne dane.


Jeśli zapytasz mnie ile zapłaciłem za stal na budowę? I ja Ci odpowiem, że 1800,00 zł (choć tak na prawdę było to 1785,00) to będzie to rzetelna informacja czy nie?
Z prądem podałeś bardzo dobry przykład. Wartości takich jednostek powinno się podawać co do grosza. Jeśli płace 0,57 zł brutto to Ci nie powiem, że 0,60 zł brutto.

----------


## swierol

> Moim zdaniem za 80 tys nie wybudujesz, nie da się.  Nawet systemem gospodarczym nie dasz rady, materiały są za drogie.


A ja myślę, że na ten domek, który wybrał wystarczy, tym bardziej, że chce budować samemu (na samej robociźnie hmm "murarskiej" zaoszczędzi 10-11tys). Duże zależy właśnie z czego będzie budował, co będzie pokryciem dachowym, jakie wybierze okna. Ale SSZ jest w zasięgu ręki, własnej ręki :smile:

----------


## swierol

> Popatrz tutaj:
> https://hurtownia-drewna.com/
> Ceny średnie ale zazwyczaj dostępne od ręki bądź w ciągu tygodnia.
> Jest kilka miejsc gdzie przygotują drewno KVH na cały dom (wg projektu) w cenie 1400 zł za m3.


Byłem w tej firmie w piątek i niestety cena delikatnie mówiąc mnie rozczarowała. Mam krokwie 80x160 i w tym rozmiarze drewno C24 KVH kosztuje 2300 zł/m3. Za np. 1400,00 można kupić owszem drewno C24 ale szerokie na 45mm. Przy większym rozmiarze już ceny są duże wyższe.

----------


## Marcowy70

> A ja myślę, że na ten domek, który wybrał wystarczy, tym bardziej, że chce budować samemu (na samej robociźnie hmm "murarskiej" zaoszczędzi 10-11tys). Duże zależy właśnie z czego będzie budował, co będzie pokryciem dachowym, jakie wybierze okna. Ale SSZ jest w zasięgu ręki, własnej ręki


Taki jest plan  :smile:  Ekipa ze "Zbuduj sam dom" zaktualizowała kosztorys na rok 2020, za materiały i konieczne usługi (geodeta, koparka...) na SSZ z ociepleniem wychodzi 67 tys. zł. Tu jest źródło. 

Sprawdzałem w weekend w okolicy ceny stali na zbrojenie ław - już wiem, że zapłacę mniej o minimum 500 zł. Będzie dobrze  :smile: 

Edit: strzemiona w moim projekcie mają nietypowe wymiary 30x17, standard - jak się przekonałem - to 30x20. Ale w lokalnej  hurtowni można zamówić dowolny wymiar, trzeba tylko poczekać ze 2 tygodnie. To norma?

----------


## Kaizen

> To że płacimy w sklepach z groszami, to normalne, ja odniosłem się do twojego posta gdzie pisałeś ile wyszła cię budowa


Naprawdę precyzja doprowadza Cię do takiej kałoburzy? Mi tam łatwiej wcisnąć ctrl+c --> ctrl+v niż przeklepywać i zaokrąglać. Masz jakiś uraz?

----------


## Kaizen

> Chyba się nie rozumiemy. Poprosiłem geodetę, żeby wbił kołki pod wykop +1 metr w każdą stronę, bo po prostu chciałem wiedzieć, gdzie faktycznie stanie mój dom wyrysowany w PZT. Sprawa jest istotna z paru względów. Po pierwsze: miał przyjechać garaż-blaszak i chciałem go zlokalizować optymalnie na placu budowy. Druga sprawa: wokół przyszłego domu rośnie parę drzew, więc chciałem się upewnić, czy architekt to uwzględnił. Gdy już wykop powstanie, geodeta przyjedzie drugi raz i wytyczy precyzyjnie osie domu i poziom ław.


Nie masz wyznaczonych granic działki, że do zgrubnego zaznaczenia, gdzie zdjąć humus i wykarczować krzaki potrzebujesz geodety? Nawet jak to mała część normalnej kwoty, to po co ją wyrzucać? U mnie geodeta się pojawił jak działka była uprzątnięta, humus zebrany i czekały ławy ciesielskie na tyczenie. 




> Jeśli zapytasz mnie ile zapłaciłem za stal na budowę? I ja Ci odpowiem, że 1800,00 zł (choć tak na prawdę było to 1785,00) to będzie to rzetelna informacja czy nie?


A ja Ci nie odpowiem, bo mam zawodną pamięć. Jak już otworzę sobie arkusz, to wygodniej i bezpieczniej (nie omsnie mi się palec na inną cyferkę) mi będzie przekopiować kwotę.

----------


## Marcowy70

> Nie masz wyznaczonych granic działki, że do zgrubnego zaznaczenia, gdzie zdjąć humus i wykarczować krzaki potrzebujesz geodety? Nawet jak to mała część normalnej kwoty, to po co ją wyrzucać?


Dalej się nie rozumiemy. To nie jest mała kwota, tylko żadna. Nic nie dopłaciłem ani nie dopłacę, nie jestem też do niczego dodatkowego zobowiązany - oprócz zlecenia tej samej osobie wytyczenia osi, co i tak było już postanowione, a cena ustalona. Geodeta był po prostu uprzejmy, że przejeżdżając obok zatrzymał się, pomierzył i wbił cztery kołki. Na pewno zrobił to lepiej, niż ja bym sobie z tym poradził. Na działce nie ma żadnych krzaków, jest do zdjęcia humus, a potem do zrobienia wykop, razem 90 cm poniżej poziomu gruntu. Przesunięcie granicy wykopu o pół metra może zrobić różnicę. 

Ale póki co: wczoraj architekt uzupełnił w starostwie jakieś drobne braki i papiery już w komplecie. PnB obiecali mu "zaraz po Nowym Roku". Przekonamy się, co znaczy "zaraz" dla urzędu  :big grin: 

Wesołych Świąt, chłopy!

----------


## swierol

Najlepszego Panowie :smile:  Dużo wytwalosci, wyrozumiałości i nie wciskaniu swojej prawdy jako jedynej słusznej  :smile:

----------


## Marcowy70

W święta miałem dużo czasu, więc poczytałem i wykombinowałem takie ogrzewanie dla domu:

- salon + kuchnia + wiatrołap, razem ok. 36 mkw. - klimatyzator inwerterowy,
- dwa pokoje: 11 + 13 mkw. - grzejniki na podczerwień,
- łazienka niecałe 5 mkw. - mata grzewcza w podłodze. 

Wszystkie urządzenia sterowane wifi, same wstają po zaniku i przywróceniu napięcia, większość instalacji można zrobić samemu (oprócz klimatyzatora). Całość ok. 4-5 tys. z montażem. Kusi mnie jednak podłogówka na całości - cena niewiele wyższa (6-8 tys.), ale dochodzą koszty montażu i odpada chłodzenie latem. Dom - jak może pamiętacie - murowany, porządnie ocieplony, używany w weekendy i wakacje. 

Ma to sens?

Edit: chyba powinienem przenieść wątek do "Bocianków", oczywiście o ile dostanę PnB po Nowym Roku  :smile:

----------


## swierol

Pierwsze co to Wszystkiego dobrego w Nowym Roku.
Z jednej strony masz system zdecentralizowany i masz też chłodzenie ale z drugiej czy trochę nie "nadźgane"? Dom 63m2 i 3 różne systemy ogrzewania. 
W innym wątku pytałem o wielkość bufora z grzałka do takiej powierzchni ale się nie dowiedziałem. Oczywiście ewentualny bufor sprzężony z podlogowka.

----------


## gawel

> W święta miałem dużo czasu, więc poczytałem i wykombinowałem takie ogrzewanie dla domu:
> 
> - salon + kuchnia + wiatrołap, razem ok. 36 mkw. - klimatyzator inwerterowy,
> - dwa pokoje: 11 + 13 mkw. - grzejniki na podczerwień,
> - łazienka niecałe 5 mkw. - mata grzewcza w podłodze. 
> 
> Wszystkie urządzenia sterowane wifi, same wstają po zaniku i przywróceniu napięcia, większość instalacji można zrobić samemu (oprócz klimatyzatora). Całość ok. 4-5 tys. z montażem. Kusi mnie jednak podłogówka na całości - cena niewiele wyższa (6-8 tys.), ale dochodzą koszty montażu i odpada chłodzenie latem. Dom - jak może pamiętacie - murowany, porządnie ocieplony, używany w weekendy i wakacje. 
> 
> Ma to sens?
> ...


Ja mam podobne rozwiązanie od 16 lat tylko dom 2 razy większy. Nie mam jeszcze klimy w salonie ale za rok zakładam, jakbyś chciał więcej szczegółów podeślij nr tel na priva to odwonię i podzielę się doświadczeniami.

BTW dokładanie 8 tys do kabli jest bez sensu za 10,5 mam PV 4 kwp. oczywiście według mnie. :cool:

----------


## Marcowy70

Najlepszego w Nowym Roku! 




> Z jednej strony masz system zdecentralizowany i masz też chłodzenie ale z drugiej czy trochę nie "nadźgane"? Dom 63m2 i 3 różne systemy ogrzewania.


No właśnie, to zaleta czy wada? Jeśli chodzi o koszty montażu, na pewno ma plusy. Podobnie od strony praktycznej - jak coś pojedynczego się spierdzieli, to stosunkowo łatwo to zastąpić. To się wydaje ważne szczególnie w domu na uboczu - tu serwis tak od razu nie przyjedzie. 




> W innym wątku pytałem o wielkość bufora z grzałka do takiej powierzchni ale się nie dowiedziałem. Oczywiście ewentualny bufor sprzężony z podlogowka.


Jeszcze nie wiem, o czym do mnie rozmawiasz  :wink:

----------


## swierol

Co do reakcji serwisu masz rację ale:
- przy izolacji jaka planujesz i rekuperacji przy samej klimie 3,5 myślę że byś nie zmarzł :smile: 
- nie wiem czy konwektor i to nie koniecznie najtańszy nie kosztowałby mniej od promiennika.
Wydaje mi się że przy takiej powierzchni, w jakim kolwiek pomieszczeniu byś nie grzał i tak się będzie dość dobrze rozchodziło po całym domku. Do łazienki prócz maty i tak bym wrzucił coś do suszenia ręczników.
A co do bufora :smile:  Mam na myśli zbiornik powiedzmy 400l i do tego grzałka/i który to będzie kumulował ciepło w tańszej taryfie i grzał podłogę w drozszej. Zamiennie można zastosować kocioł elektryczny. Dla mnie ważne jest utrzymanie minimalnej temperatury zima podczas mojej nie obecności (oczywiście jak najtaniej i jak najprościej :smile: )

----------


## gawel

> Co do reakcji serwisu masz rację ale:
> - przy izolacji jaka planujesz i rekuperacji przy samej klimie 3,5 myślę że byś nie zmarzł
> - nie wiem czy konwektor i to nie koniecznie najtańszy nie kosztowałby mniej od promiennika.
> Wydaje mi się że przy takiej powierzchni, w jakim kolwiek pomieszczeniu byś nie grzał i tak się będzie dość dobrze rozchodziło po całym domku. Do łazienki prócz maty i tak bym wrzucił coś do suszenia ręczników.
> A co do bufora Mam na myśli zbiornik powiedzmy 400l i do tego grzałka/i który to będzie kumulował ciepło w tańszej taryfie i grzał podłogę w drozszej. Zamiennie można zastosować kocioł elektryczny. Dla mnie ważne jest utrzymanie minimalnej temperatury zima podczas mojej nie obecności (oczywiście jak najtaniej i jak najprościej)


Dla mnie najtaniej i najprościej kłoci się z grzaniem wody i buforem. mam taniej i lepiej dzienne zużycie można pokryć PV a nocne jest do przyjęcia.

----------


## swierol

> Dla mnie najtaniej i najprościej kłoci się z grzaniem wody i buforem. mam taniej i lepiej dzienne zużycie można pokryć PV a nocne jest do przyjęcia.


Dlatego tez jest to jedna opcja z wielu. Bufor można zastąpić konwektorami z jakimś precyzyjnym ustawieniem żądanej temperatury, w salonie powiesić klimatyzator i się w 5 tys zmieścimy.
Ja się zdecydowałem na sylikat stad tez pomysł na akumulację ale 20cm wylewki betonowej tez nie planuje. Kolega Marcowy ma jeszcze czas na decyzje, mój czas szybciutko ucieka, muszę się zdecydować grawitacja czy rekuperacja :smile:  oto jest pytanie...

----------


## gawel

> Dlatego tez jest to jedna opcja z wielu. Bufor można zastąpić konwektorami z jakimś precyzyjnym ustawieniem żądanej temperatury, w salonie powiesić klimatyzator i się w 5 tys zmieścimy.
> Ja się zdecydowałem na sylikat stad tez pomysł na akumulację ale 20cm wylewki betonowej tez nie planuje. Kolega Marcowy ma jeszcze czas na decyzje, mój czas szybciutko ucieka, muszę się zdecydować grawitacja czy rekuperacja oto jest pytanie...


Jasne jesteśmy na tej stronie  :yes: . Co do wentylacji to ja mam wywiewną i na prawdę nie żałuję. Co do moich obserwacji dotyczących posiadaczy rekuperatorów to bardzo przesuszone powietrze  to się spać nie da. Brudne rury i okolice anemostatów okopcone pomimo dbałości o filtry, ogromny kurz na meblach wskutek wzmożonej cyrkulacji powietrza. Można by pomyśleć o rekuperatorze kanałowym https://www.castorama.pl/rekuperator...SABEgJuEvD_BwE

----------


## swierol

> Jasne jesteśmy na tej stronie . Co do wentylacji to ja mam wywiewną i na prawdę nie żałuję. Co do moich obserwacji dotyczących posiadaczy rekuperatorów to bardzo przesuszone powietrze  to się spać nie da. Brudne rury i okolice anemostatów okopcone pomimo dbałości o filtry, ogromny kurz na meblach wskutek wzmożonej cyrkulacji powietrza. Można by pomyśleć o rekuperatorze kanałowym https://www.castorama.pl/rekuperator...SABEgJuEvD_BwE


Byłem przekonany, że ma Pan rekuperacje. A jeśli mogę zapytać ma Pan jakieś wentylatorki "łazienkowe"? czy jakiś wentylator kanałowy podłączony na komina? Patrząc na zużycie energii do ogrzewanie (7000kwh) to nie ma krzywdy. Myślałem o wywiewnej opartej na jednym wentylatorze kanałowym fi 100 lub fi 125.
Pisałem posta na temat takich rekuperatorków firmy PRANA:/

edit. 7000kwh całkowitego zużycia. Tym bardziej szacun.

----------


## gawel

> Byłem przekonany, że ma Pan rekuperacje. A jeśli mogę zapytać ma Pan jakieś wentylatorki "łazienkowe"? czy jakiś wentylator kanałowy podłączony na komina? Patrząc na zużycie energii do ogrzewanie (7000kwh) to nie ma krzywdy. Myślałem o wywiewnej opartej na jednym wentylatorze kanałowym fi 100 lub fi 125.
> Pisałem posta na temat takich rekuperatorków firmy PRANA:/


Nie jetem Pan   :wink:  Ja na ogrzewanie i cuw zużywam ok 6mwh mam wentylatory z higrostatem w łazienkach  nie mam reku.

----------


## swierol

A więc MASZ :smile:  kominy murowane? Czy te wentylatorki spiąłeś jakimiś flexami i podłączyłeś do kominków dachowych?

----------


## gawel

> A więc MASZ kominy murowane? Czy te wentylatorki spiąłeś jakimiś flexami i podłączyłeś do kominków dachowych?


mam tylko jeden komin obecnie już tylko wentylacyjny

----------


## Marcowy70

A czy nie jest tak, że promiennik grzeje równo całą powierzchnię pomieszczenia (tj. od góry do dołu), a konwektor nagrzewa głównie górną część? I ludziom stopy marzną  :wink:

----------


## swierol

Hmm ale konwektor ogrzewa Nam najpierw powietrze a później przedmioty. Przez konwekcję powietrze jest w minimalnym stopniu wprowadzane w ruch więc ono krazy. Przy promiennikach grzane jest to co znajduje się naprzeciwko promiennika. Ja to tak rozumiem. Wydaje mi się że w przypadku konwektorow to gawel ma duże doświadczenie.

----------


## gawel

> Hmm ale konwektor ogrzewa Nam najpierw powietrze a później przedmioty. Przez konwekcję powietrze jest w minimalnym stopniu wprowadzane w ruch więc ono krazy. Przy promiennikach grzane jest to co znajduje się naprzeciwko promiennika. Ja to tak rozumiem. Wydaje mi się że w przypadku konwektorow to gawel ma duże doświadczenie.


Owszem i odradzam najtańsze miałem z 2 lata ze sterowaniem bimetalicznym, nie da się utrzymać temperatury raz za zimno raz za gorąco. Teraz mam atlantic sterowane elektronicznie i problem zniknął. Komfort termiczny i akustyczny 100%. Ale kiedyś na początku eksperymentowałem i miałem włączone tylko grzejniki na dole to robił się przeciąg i było to mało przyjemne. Moje grzejniki mają grzałki z dyfuzorem aluminiowym nie palą ewentualnego kurzu. nie wymagają serwisu wystarczy odkurzaczem przejechać przy okazji. Polecam

----------


## gawel

> A czy nie jest tak, że promiennik grzeje równo całą powierzchnię pomieszczenia (tj. od góry do dołu), a konwektor nagrzewa głównie górną część? I ludziom stopy marzną


A skąd pomysł o marznięciu stóp ?  :jaw drop:

----------


## gawel

https://www.atlantic-polska.pl

Tu są fajne modele ogrzewaczy nawet ze sterowaniem wivi

----------


## Marcowy70

> A skąd pomysł o marznięciu stóp ?


TaK reklamują swoje produkty sprzedawcy promienników - że konwektory wydmuchują nagrzane powietrze do góry, wiec dołem jest chłodniej. nawet jakieś rysunki poglądowe widziałem, bardzo przekonujące  :smile:  Ale się nie upieram przy promiennikach, akurat w mieszkaniu mam konwektory, dają radę

----------


## Marcowy70

> akurat w mieszkaniu mam konwektory, dają radę


Poprawka: mam konwektory do c.o., dlatego pytam o elektryczne

----------


## swierol

Moim zdaniem czy to elektryczny czy wodny zasada działania jest taka sama mimo ciut innej konstrukcji

----------


## ACCel

80 tysięcy to przecież kupa kasy  :big grin:  Z projektem za tyle to bym zbudował ze 100m2 w szkielecie  :wink: 
Tylko wszystko musi być przemyślane na etapie projektu a nie później. Bo każdy wygłup architekta może kosztować tysiące.

----------


## swierol

> 80 tysięcy to przecież kupa kasy  Z projektem za tyle to bym zbudował ze 100m2 w szkielecie 
> Tylko wszystko musi być przemyślane na etapie projektu a nie później. Bo każdy wygłup architekta może kosztować tysiące.


Racja. Mój domek też miał być tani w budowie. Może nie jest drogi ale już po wylaniu fundamentów wprowadziłem kilka zmian, które jak się okazało można było przewidzieć wcześniej i to nie przeze mnie tylko projektanta. Mogłem do tej pory zaoszczędzić parę złotych-a może miałbym teraz komin za darmo :smile:

----------


## Marcowy70

Tytułem aktualizacji: dostałem PnB!  :big lol:  

Śmieszna sprawa. Jakoś 10 stycznia zadzwonili ze starostwa ze zdziwieniem pytając, dlaczego nie odbieram PnB. No to ja się zdziwiłem, że już jest - architekt jeszcze przed Sylwkiem uzupełniał wniosek - kazali mu na projekcie dorysować grzejniki i dostarczyć projekt oczyszczalni - wystarczyła karta produktu z Castoramy  :smile:  Potem już poszło szybko - decyzja ma datę 31 grudnia. Pojechałem, odebrałem w jakimś tam pokoju, wyszedłem na korytarz czytając i stanąłem jak wryty, bo wpisali mi zgodę na szambo zamiast oczyszczalni. Jęknąłem i zawróciłem spodziewając się jakichś problemów, ale pan spojrzał, westchnął, otworzył plik w kompie, poprawił szambo na oczyszczalnię, wydrukował, wyszedł do pani naczelnik po podpis i po 3 minutach miałem właściwą wersję  :smile:  Poszedłem do kasy uregulować 17 zł za dziennik budowy i też od razu odebrałem. Zajrzałem do biura lokalnego kierbuda, no i żeśmy się dogadali. Pan bierze 1,2 tys. za "kilka wizyt", w 2-3 ratach. Obejrzał projekt i doradził przy okazji, żeby poprawić ocieplenie na styku stropu z wieńcem, bo jest za słabe. Zgłosił już rozpoczęcie prac w PINB i powiesił tablicę. 

Za tydzień zaczynam urlop i jeśli pogoda się jakoś wyklaruje, to wjedzie koparka. Choć już mnie nosi, żeby pojechać i zacząć ryć, choćby łopatą!  :wiggle: 

Przy okazji pytanie: *jak wytyczaliście poziom 0 wykopu dla koparkowego?* Tzn. zanim przyjedzie geodeta oznaczyć osie? Ja mam pomysł, żeby wykorzystać prostą poziomicę laserową Boscha, która mi się sprawdza przy wieszaniu szafek i takich tam, więc wykombinowałem, że się przyda też do wytyczenia dna wykopu - osadzę ją nad wykopem na statywie foto (poziomica ma odpowiednią stopkę), wypoziomuję i złapię odpowiednią wysokość (głębokość) na łacie. Można na bieżąco kontrolować postępy koparkowego - przynajmniej taka jest teoria  :wink:

----------


## swierol

Siema. Gratulacje. Ja też przedwczoraj byłem pomachać szpadlem mimo tego, że na przyszły tydzień mam faceta z mini koparką umuwionego :smile:  Ruch na placu musi być.
A jeśli chodzi o te zero to nie pomogę bo jak widziałeś u mnie wyglądało to trochę inaczej.

----------


## Marcowy70

Cześć, dobre ludzie  :cool:  

Domek jest w stanie surowym otwartym, całą reszta zadatkowana i zabudżetowana, więc mogę z dumą powiedzieć, że *cel został osiągnięty!* Bezwzględny Excel zapewnia mnie, że stan surowy zamknięty będzie mnie kosztował - tfu, tfu, tfu! - *82,5 tys. złotych!* 

Przypominam, że chodzi o ten domek: 



Ale jest parę myków  :yes:  

We wspomnianej kwocie 82,5 tys. zł mieszczą się np.: 
- sporo robocizny: 24,5 tys. zł - prace geodezyjne, wykop, zasyp, zagęszczanie i kierbud - tego się nie uniknie, ale fachowcom zleciłem też układanie kanalizacji, murowanie fundamentów i ścian plus składanie dachu, 
- wypasione okna i drzwi balkonowe Oknoplast Winergetic z "ciepłym montażem" + drzwi Gerda z energooszczędną futryną (razem 17,5 tys. zł),
- hydrofor do studni (około 1 tys. zł), 
- wypożyczenie tojtojki (około 500 zł). 

Własnymi rękami został za to zrobiony stan zero, tj. wytyczanie i szalowanie ław, skręcanie belek zbrojeniowych, zalewanie ław i posadzki na gruncie. Niby niewiele, ale sporo zabawy i mała szansa, że się coś spierdzieli - trzeba tylko pilnować wymiarów, czyli nie rozstawać się z poziomnicą i calówką. To cała tajemnica  :yes: 

Zdjęcia ze swojej budowy wrzucę, jak pojawią się okna, drzwi wejściowe i blacha na dachu  :big grin:  Wiem, że to dopiero początek, i jak sobie zliczę, ile mnie jeszcze czeka wydatków, to robi mi się słabo... Ale i tak jestem mega zadowolony i zaszokowany, że własny dom może kosztować tak niewiele. Polecam system gospodarczy!  :yes:

----------


## swierol

Gratuluje. Z tymi oknami rzeczywiście zaszalałeś :smile:  Musze poczytać co to za cuda :smile:  Elewacja i dach jak na zdjęciu czy będziesz robił po swojemu? Jeszcze raz klasa, klasa, klasa.

----------


## rafal3net

Gratulacje,za ta cene to sukces!!
No a system gospodarczy dobrze propragowac, przy cenach robocizny zrobi sie samemu , czesto nie gorzej bo teraz malo prawdziwych ekip.ostatnio u siebie patrzylem jak ekipy robia wiezbe i papowanie- bez zachwytu, a generalnoe z bledami

----------


## rafal3net

Tzn mialem na  mysli u mnie w okolicy, nie mam swojej budowy

----------


## Marcowy70

> Elewacja i dach jak na zdjęciu czy będziesz robił po swojemu?


Elewacja będzie inna, jeszcze myślę, ale raczej jednolita. A dach podobny - z blachy na rąbek, kolor ciemny grafit.

Dzięki za dobre słowo  :smile:  Obecnie chałupa wygląda jeszcze niezbyt zachęcająco:

----------


## glemp

Gratuluję  :smile: 
byłem w tym domku haharbudu ze zdjęcia, wydał się troszkę ciasny ale układ tam był dziwny. Po zmianie układu powinien być fajny domek Pozdrawiam i czekam na dalsze zdjęcia i postępy

----------


## Elfir

trochę mylący ten wątek, skoro te 80 tyś to tylko SSZ a nie "domek".

----------

